# SkyKast's First Mod (kind of)



## SkyKast (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey people this is my first mod EVER I've never really even done much assembling of computers and stuff but, hey, you have to start somewhere. I have to warn you that this tread will most likely bore you big time but I would LOVE for you guys to give your expertise and opinions. I watched, learned and was inspired to do this by the project logs on this forum.

I am modding my first computer I had to myself. It is an old Sony Vaio that i never use anymore so i figured I'd practice my first mod on it and hopefully come out with a pimped looking system. It looks really plain so i decided i was going to spice it up. Although I am not buying any new performance hardware for it i hope it will at least look sweet.

I set up a good workstation in my basement with good lighting for pics for this thread.

I'm just popping in some fans, some neons, LEDs, and repainting it and giving it away for Christmas, I don't mind its old if it looks good lol.

I hope you guys will give me some ideas, recommendations and the like.

Thanks, enjoy.


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 31, 2008)

Here are some pics of what I'm working with here

my workstation:






I'm never out of cyber contact...even when I'm in the basement:





My dremel kit:





Good ole fation computer repair kit from staples lol:





I'll post pics of comp next.


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok so this is what I am going to attempt at modding:






the front:





right side:





left side:





back:


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 31, 2008)

So I have everything out exept the mobo, hdd, floppy and the 2 humungo dvd drives. Im thinking of tossing the floppy drive and putting the HDD where the floppy currently is. That way i can remove the HDD bracket and there will be at least a little freakin room in the thing.

I like keeping the thread updated with pics so...

pic update, everything out except HDD, mobo, floppy and 2xDVD:


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok she's empty except the DVD bracket which requires removal or rivets which i don't want to do tonight. I'm too tired to tell you my ideas right now so ill just give ya a pic update an ill hit the sack.

finally empty!:





all the parts laid out with exception of DVD drives and floppy:


----------



## DirkDiggler (Oct 31, 2008)

Cool man, let's see what you got. Good pics btw.


----------



## steelkane (Oct 31, 2008)

Since there's no video card you would be installing, because you said the hardware is staying,, you could put two 92mm  holes in the front & mount the hard drive cage on the bottom floor of the case, this would bring fresh air into the case & also keep your hard drives cool. good luck with your first mod.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 31, 2008)

Subscribed and ygpm. Can't wait to see this!


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 31, 2008)

hmm interesting. lucky you, you have tools 

Good Pictures btw.

You should put a window in if your adding neons.


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 31, 2008)

MoonPig said:


> You should put a window in if your adding neons.



I'm thinking just a clear piece of plastic i will cut out.


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 31, 2008)

ok time to remove those rivets for the DVD drive!!


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 31, 2008)

a drill bit bites the dust...
stupid rivets are steel god dammit, y did i pick a sony they're shit is always high quality

any hints or tips on removing rivets?


----------



## DirkDiggler (Oct 31, 2008)

I am not an expert on drilling steel, but as far as I know a good bit doesn't snap easily like that unless it got caught up from drilling on an angle.  Make sure you drill at a 90 degree angle, use a drill press if you have one available, and secure the case down so it doesn't move around.


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 31, 2008)

DirkDiggler said:


> I am not an expert on drilling steel, but as far as I know a good bit doesn't snap easily like that unless it got caught up from drilling on an angle.  Make sure you drill at a 90 degree angle, use a drill press if you have one available, and secure the case down so it doesn't move around.



your right i was at an angle i'm using a rounded steel-cutting tip on my drumel and i've gotten 10 out of 12 out so far, thanks though!


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 31, 2008)

what colour neons? You can get ACRyan coloured plastics. 

Also, see if you can Meshx the drive bays. That'd look cool.


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 31, 2008)

MoonPig said:


> what colour neons? You can get ACRyan coloured plastics.



I'm most likely going blue



MoonPig said:


> Also, see if you can Meshx the drive bays. That'd look cool.



yah where can i get just plain sheets of meshx? i could only find pree-moulded fan grills and stuff

Edit!!!: AHHHHH THE CASE IS STEEL WTF????????


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 31, 2008)

I have a question guys, does the HDD need to ru right-side-up or an i put it upside down?

Thanks


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 31, 2008)

I beleive just as long as you dont get any strong vibrations from the motor it will be fine.


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok its finally completely empty!!:





now i took the floppy drive out and stuffed the HDD in there upside down hoping to get fid of this:





this is what it came out like:







SkyKast said:


> I have a question guys, does the HDD need to ru right-side-up or an i put it upside down?
> Also will heat be a problem with the lack of airflow, because its in such an enclosed space?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 31, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> I beleive just as long as you dont get any strong vibrations from the motor it will be fine.



thanks that makes me happy

   < that is me happy


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 31, 2008)

k what should i do for colors?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 31, 2008)

I say something different that I have never seen before on a pc case:

Black and yellow. 

EDIT Just realized marbleizing would be downright too darn difficult.


----------



## EiSFX (Oct 31, 2008)

Well by the looks of your pic there your HDD isen't upside down its looks like its the right way to me with that silverish color aluminum top plate is on the top its looks fine to me


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 31, 2008)

EiSFX said:


> Well by the looks of your pic there your HDD isen't upside down its looks like its the right way to me with that silverish color aluminum top plate is on the top its looks fine to me



oh well the silver plate was facing down when i opened the case up lol, so i guess they had it upside down, problem solved i guess




JrRacinFan said:


> I say something different that I have never seen before on a pc case:
> 
> Black and yellow.
> 
> EDIT Just realized marbleizing would be downright too darn difficult.



I would love to do a Halloween case buuuut...your right I don't want to marbleize

I think I'm going pure black, make it easy on myself


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 31, 2008)

so i finished compressing the HDD and the DVD's and poped it in with the mobo to do a before after:







a good amount of extra space there eh?


----------



## EiSFX (Oct 31, 2008)

Ya man if you diden't know that silver plate is actully the top of the HDD and usaully should be installed with that facing up so you have no problems there.

I can't wait to see the end of thies one i like seeing ppl mod cases like this along with thoes other big name brands like Dell, HP and others like it


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 31, 2008)

ok so the condensed HDD/DVD bracket idea is a go

now i'm going to sketch in the fans


----------



## tzitzibp (Oct 31, 2008)

well, you have all the right tools and more!!!

hope all goes well and the end result fully satisfies you! 

I 'll keep an eye on this...


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 31, 2008)

thanks it's always good to have more subscribers


----------



## tzitzibp (Oct 31, 2008)

as for color... try dark purple or dark blue (both metalic) and highlight points of your choice with light (or UV) green, or orange, respectively!

just an idea...


----------



## MKmods (Oct 31, 2008)

Damn sorry I missed all the fun here... Very nice job mounting the Hdd in the Floppy space.

For removing rivets (stainless, steel and alum) on cases they are 1/8" rivets and I use a "sharp" 9/64" drill bit. They are only a couple bucks so get a few of the bits as they are very handy. Another tip is to remove the center of the rivet (little pin that is left inside the rivet)






I pop it out with a small screwdriver




that way the drill centers on the rivet and dosent destroy the surface


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 31, 2008)

tzitzibp said:


> as for color... try dark purple or dark blue (both metalic) and highlight points of your choice with light (or UV) green, or orange, respectively!
> 
> just an idea...



good idea, i think i'm doing a metallic black, which will perfectly contradict the chrome fan grillz im buying and will go with the fans i'm getting



MKmods said:


> Damn sorry I missed all the fun here... Very nice job mounting the Hdd in the Floppy space.



thanks, from an expert modder like yourself thats cool 


and thanks for the rivet advice!!!!


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 31, 2008)

*fan placement*

k i've been measuring and thinking about the fan placement, here's what I came up with, opinions and corrections are welcome!

so here are my fan ideas for the front:





and for the back:


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 31, 2008)

omg this is totally sick!! do it man that would look totally awsome the fan idea!


----------



## steelkane (Oct 31, 2008)

Were you going to cut any holes in the front bezel, to allow the fans to flow without restriction. & the placement of the hdd looks good giving you more room,, for what,, if your keeping that hardware in there, you could mount the drive cage that you have on the bottom case floor with your front fans,, once installed would keep your drive cool,, heat kills hdd. I just hate to see you do all this work & have the hdd give up on you because it's in such a closed section with no airflow.


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 31, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> omg this is totally sick!! do it man that would look totally awsome the fan idea!



at the moment I'm trying to figure out how to cut the STEEL case, god damn u Sony!
but I like the idea too, so I'm going for it




steelkane said:


> Were you going to cut any holes in the front bezel, to allow the fans to flow without restriction. & the placement of the hdd looks good giving you more room,, for what,, if your keeping that hardware in there, you could mount the drive cage that you have on the bottom case floor with your front fans,, once installed would keep your drive cool,, heat kills hdd. I just hate to see you do all this work & have the hdd give up on you because it's in such a closed section with no airflow.



lol you just crushed my whole idea

how bout this lmfao:





you have to admin it would look sweet


----------



## steelkane (Oct 31, 2008)

using a dremel with a reinforced cut off wheel,, you could cut the round holes,, or if you have or can get some bi metal holesaws.


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 31, 2008)

how about the fan idea? okay maybe 3 fans not 6, but there is about a square inch of air space on both sideas and a quarter inch on the top

oh and btw my mobo only has 3 fan plugs, one for PSU fan one for CPU fan and one system fan, where do i get something so i can plug more fans in?


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 31, 2008)

get a fan controller that uses 4pin molex. I have one and it converts a molex into 4 3pins. So that or a 'Y' splitter.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 31, 2008)

best cheapest way to cut steel... Red handle Tin Snips (designed to cut circles)


----------



## steelkane (Oct 31, 2008)

here's a few places to buy fan controllers,
http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g34...es-Fan_Controllers-525_Controllers-Page1.html

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=137

http://www.svc.com/fan-controller.html


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 31, 2008)

MKmods said:


> best cheapest way to cut steel... Red handle Tin Snips (designed to cut circles)



yes i need a pair of those


----------



## niko084 (Oct 31, 2008)

The fan idea looks good, too much intake for my taste, but it would look pretty sharp!

Keep it up man, looking good for a Sony


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 31, 2008)

MoonPig said:


> get a fan controller that uses 4pin molex. I have one and it converts a molex into 4 3pins. So that or a 'Y' splitter.





steelkane said:


> here's a few places to buy fan controllers,
> http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g34...es-Fan_Controllers-525_Controllers-Page1.html
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=137
> ...



yes, thanks guys I'm going to go with this:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9...x_Fan_Controller_525_Bay.html?tl=g34c17#blank


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 31, 2008)

niko084 said:


> The fan idea looks good, too much intake for my taste, but it would look pretty sharp!



thanks dude im going with 3 25mm fans in front of the HDD



niko084 said:


> Keep it up man, looking good for a Sony



lol yah don't see many modded Sonys' do ya?


----------



## steelkane (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice choice on the fan controller,, It a nice looking unit


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 1, 2008)

steelkane said:


> Nice choice on the fan controller,, It a nice looking unit



thanks, its PERFECT, its 6-chanel and i have 6 aux fans, i like the fact that one knob adjusts 2 fans at once.

The lower 2x 80mm front fans on 1 knob, the rear 2x 92mm fans on the second knob and the 2x 25mm HDD fans on the third knob

im excited for this, I am ordering:
 - 2x 80mm fans (red LEDs) - $8.95 each - $17.90 - LINK
 - 2x 80mm fan grills - $6.99 each - $13.98 - LINK
 - 3x 92mm fans (red LEDs) - $10.95 each - $21.90 - LINK
 - 3x 92mm fan grills - $12.00 each - $24.00 - LINK
 - the fan controller - $26.99 - LINK
 - 10x 4 fan screws - $.20 each - $4.00 - LINK
 - Neon tubes (red) - $8.99 each - $17.98 - LINK

ok that comes out to $173.03, not too bad


----------



## panchoman (Nov 1, 2008)

good stuff! cant wait to see your final result!


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 1, 2008)

the red will look great  i've always wanted a pc black case n either red, green or yellow lighting


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 1, 2008)

thanks pancho,

I'm currently in a predicament, i dont have the proper tools to effeciently cut steel so i have to do other stuff until those items are available. 

Edit: and i have no paint atm 

AHHHH, I DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO LOL


----------



## steelkane (Nov 1, 2008)

I see the proper tools in this photo,, If you need help,, just ask


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 1, 2008)

mc-dexter said:


> the red will look great  i've always wanted a pc black case n either red, green or yellow lighting



hey, ill make ya one it it turns out I'm semi-decent at this lol


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 1, 2008)

lol, having the right tools is a good start, im the sorter guy that will stick cable's to the inner side of the case with electrical tape or blu tack, lol


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 1, 2008)

oh ok glad you're willing to help, ughm which tool would be the proper one? 

this one i tried took forever:




sorry thats rlly blurry

to cut thru this:


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 1, 2008)

For cutting steel cases, I've had good results with a jigsaw with steel cutting blades.
For finer work, nothing beats a dremel with the larger cut off wheel.

I'm looking forward to see how this one turns out.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 1, 2008)

wohooooooooo i love you guys lol

i never even knew what a "cut off wheel" was let alone that i owned the proper things to use it!!! i just cut out my first fan hole!!!

WORK GOES ON!!! THANKS!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 1, 2008)

King Wookie said:


> I'm looking forward to see how this one turns out.



always glad to have more subscribers


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 1, 2008)

SUBSCRIBED!

Looking great so far!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 1, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> SUBSCRIBED!
> 
> Looking great so far!



YAY 

ok we are on a roll finished my practice fan hole cutout and it looks great!


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 1, 2008)

Awesome, so I might have missed this but what where you planning on doing as far as the paint?


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 1, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> Awesome, so I might have missed this but what where you planning on doing as far as the paint?



I'm doing the whole thing in metallic black


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 1, 2008)

Nic3! black is always fun, so will it be all black or are you going to do accent colors or something?


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 1, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> Nic3! black is always fun, so will it be all black or are you going to do accent colors or something?



I'm probably not going to get too fancy because im not a good painter at all but we'll see


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 1, 2008)

can't drumel anymore tonight guys so there wont be any pic updates till the morning because all I'm doing it finishing penciling stuff in


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 1, 2008)

K, great! well Ill be looking forward to seeing more pics!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 1, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> K, great! well Ill be looking forward to seeing more pics!



thanks

dude i want to see that movie sooo badly! when does it release?


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 1, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> thanks
> 
> dude i want to see that movie sooo badly! when does it release?



Nov 14th


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 1, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> Nov 14th



cant wait!


----------



## steelkane (Nov 1, 2008)

I was talking about the cut-off wheel, I circled it red, when you cut with the wheel,, start a little inside the hole, then make small cuts going in a circle, following the cut going counter clock wise. if you need more info on it, let me know.


----------



## steelkane (Nov 1, 2008)

looks like I was to late with my post,, glad to see the wheel is working for you.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 1, 2008)

steelkane said:


> looks like I was to late with my post,, glad to see the wheel is working for you.



thanks for the help though i used the less heavy-duty ones just above what you circled, works great


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 1, 2008)

I agree, good choice of controller!


----------



## EiSFX (Nov 1, 2008)

also when cutting through the steel don't go all out and trying cutting right through the steel the forcing it around cut little by little through the steel taking several passes over one area then move around in the same way you will notice your disks will last alot longer and get alot cleaner cut


----------



## DirkDiggler (Nov 1, 2008)

Cool man, looking good so far.  It really doesn't matter which direction you mount the drive, sideways, upside down or on an angle, I've seen people do all kinds of mounts.  mnpctech.com has the heavy duty cutting wheels for a good price, they tend to last a lot longer when working with thick steel.


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 1, 2008)

Subscribed. Thread looks awesome - Plenty of pictures, Plenty of detail. Keep um' coming !!


----------



## theJesus (Nov 1, 2008)

This is coming along nice for a first mod.  Certainly better than mine did lol.  Here are my suggestions:

Personally, I would try to use all 120mm fans to keep it quiet, but that's me.  Also, I don't like the idea of 25mm fans at all.  They hardly move any air and are usually really annoying to hear.  I would make a filtered vent in front of the HDD, and create negative air pressure within the case (more exhaust cfm than intake basically) so air will end up being sucked in through the vent anyways.  And you can cut a hole under the hdd to let the motor vent (got that idea from mark [mk mods]).

You can also try cutting holes behind the motherboard for cable routing so you can keep everything organized.  I prefer to use "diamond bur" bits and discs for cutting steel.  They're really not as expensive as you would think, just go to your nearest Harbor Freight.  I got a pack of 50 different bits for $20.  No cut-off discs though, but there are some pieces in there that do just fine for cutting out stuff like those fan holes.  The actual cut-off discs are only a few bucks for a few of 'em.

I just thought of another idea for the HDD.  Cut off the bottom part of the drive bay, but leaving a bit of a "lip" on each side to support the drive.  Then replace the removed area with some mesh.

I'm tired right now (been up all night/morning), so that's just everything that came to mind while I was reading through the thread and typing this post.  Good luck 

P.S.  If you haven't ordered the fans yet, xoxide.com has really good shipping rates compared to most other places.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 1, 2008)

theJesus said:


> I just thought of another idea for the HDD.  Cut off the bottom part of the drive bay, but leaving a bit of a "lip" on each side to support the drive.  Then replace the removed area with some mesh.



And maybe add one of the bottom mount hdd coolers!

I dont think it will fit tho. What do you guys think?


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 1, 2008)

@thejesus
THANKS so much for the ideas, your very right about the 25mm fans, might get rid of em, mesh idea sounds good, i'll try for a filtered vent but there are so many damn holes in the thing, but i'll ake a look at that idea. Thanks again.

@jrracinfan
i'll look into the bottom HDD coller, thanks good idea

Edit: heading to work now I'll get right on cutting when I get back, so I wont be able to respond until then


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 1, 2008)

mesh is easy to use and gives a great finished look! 
I will get a couple of pictures of a mod I recently finished and post them here if you dont mind!

actually i have pics of two rigs with different mesh used for each one....

I'll soon post!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 1, 2008)

tzitzibp said:


> mesh is easy to use and gives a great finished look!
> I will get a couple of pictures of a mod I recently finished and post them here if you dont mind!
> 
> actually i have pics of two rigs with different mesh used for each one....
> ...



i dont mind at all


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 1, 2008)

Here is the FINAL list of what I'm ordering, lol, I have changed it around, but i did some deal shopping and i got the price down $30.

 - 2x 80mm fans (red LEDs) - $8.95 each - $17.90 - LINK
 - 2x 80mm fan grills - $6.99 each - $13.98 - LINK
 - 3x 92mm fans (red LEDs) - $10.95 each - $21.90 - LINK
 - 3x 92mm fan grills - $.59 each - $1.77 - LINK
 - the fan controller - $26.99 - LINK
 - 10x 4 fan screws - $.20 each - $4.00 - LINK
 - Neon tubes (red) - $8.99 each - $17.98 - LINK

ok that comes out to $146.45, not too bad (down from $173 thanks to MKmods!!!)


----------



## MKmods (Nov 1, 2008)

lol, thats more than the hardware for my last comp.

pretty fancy stuff though.

Go here and take a look first at their stuff
http://www.coolerguys.com/

Click on their Garage Sale section (lots of good deals)


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 1, 2008)

MMM sounds pretty! I really wish I had the time to mod my case. But if I cant afford to hace any down time b/c its my only comp atm, besides my lappy


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 2, 2008)

Here is the FINAL list of what I'm ordering, lol, I have changed it around, but i did some deal shopping and i got the price down $30.

 - 2x 80mm fans (red LEDs) - $8.95 each - $17.90 - LINK
 - 2x 80mm fan grills - $6.99 each - $13.98 - LINK
 - 3x 92mm fans (red LEDs) - $10.95 each - $21.90 - LINK
 - 3x 92mm fan grills - $.59 each - $1.77 - LINK
 - the fan controller - $26.99 - LINK
 - 10x 4 fan screws - $.20 each - $4.00 - LINK
 - Neon tubes (red) - $8.99 each - $17.98 - LINK

*ok that comes out to $146.45, not too bad (down from $173 thanks to MKmods!!!)*

Okay as much as i love your opinions and help, no more suggestions about where to get stuff because i just put the orders through thanks


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 2, 2008)

wow... that would add up to get me a nice little graphics card  haha


----------



## MKmods (Nov 2, 2008)

I am really curious to see those fans, Make sure to post picts of them.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 2, 2008)

mc-dexter said:


> wow... that would add up to get me a nice little graphics card  haha



i know it hurts to spend that much on fans and lighting, but its fancy stuff so w/e


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 2, 2008)

yeah, its all worth it  gives you and everyone else (including me) something to droole over, lol.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 2, 2008)

preety expensive fan controller.. and its sorta ugly =/


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 2, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I am really curious to see those fans, Make sure to post picts of them.



well on the post of what i ordered click on link and it brings you to the item, I'm guessing you mean you want to see them in action though, and as soon as i can I'll post picts



mc-dexter said:


> yeah, its all worth it  gives you and everyone else (including me) something to droole over, lol.



lol glad to do so



panchoman said:


> preety expensive fan controller.. and its sorta ugly =/



meh


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 2, 2008)

its nice, only down side i can see about it is that it has a blue circle around each of the bigger size knob's, rather than red


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 2, 2008)

k there was a lot of talk about the HDD not getting enough air, I cut a hole in the bottom, that might help:


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 2, 2008)

BIG UPDATE!!!

So here's the deal, I'll spit out all my new ideas now. (always changing)

Hopefully semi-final.

For the front I'm not putting any 25mm fans to cool the HDD as it was pointed out that they would be noisy and they dont push much air.
 - ok, over and done-with.

NEXT

I finished cutting the front fan holes out:





Screw them. My new idea is to cut out the whole square around the 3 fans and put mesh there and put the fans on there. 

Like this:





The reason for this big idea change is because I did a shitty job cutting + the bottom 2 are off-center!

NEXT

For the front bezel (front plate) I am going to leave it in tact except I will cut a few more vent holes but I want a negative air pressure in there so it sucks air in through the floppy slot and cools the HDD. Of course you are thinking whats the point of the fancy fans then? Well here's your answer,
I am going to have this front-most piece on a hinge so you can open it to see the shiny lights, also a good thing is you wont have to open the door to get to the DVDs or the USBs unlike my main rig, very handy in my mind.

This is what I'm thinking of:





NEXT

For the back fans I'm going to do the same idea with the mesh thing.

Like this:





NEXT

For the side I'm thinking of getting and installing a 2x modded 8"x10" windows in the side  around the VAIO symbol to look at all the purty lights. 

See JrRacinFan's post for details - POST 96

That's it for now, I might edit it later because I forgot something.

Thoughts and opinions welcome!


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 2, 2008)

i'd keep the "vaio" for the pure sake of knowing it was once a standard Vaio, lol, and on the front, i didnt notice you have a door on, i do on mine, and now have a 120mm fan in the near enough in the same place, mine is just at the bottom though, and to be honest, it sucks... as in not worth bothering with (my HDD is behind the fan, no temp changes) why not modd the door so that has some mesh or something so the fan/s can get some air.

oh ya when i say keep the Vaio logo, do my all means but have the window fully stretched round it


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 2, 2008)

mc-dexter said:


> i'd keep the "vaio" for the pure sake of knowing it was once a standard Vaio, lol



there is the same symbol on the other side, lol i thought about that too though



mc-dexter said:


> and on the front, i didnt notice you have a door on



I dont, i said thats what I was planning on making



mc-dexter said:


> why not modd the door so that has some mesh or something so the fan/s can get some air.



the point of havint the doors I will make open would be just to show off the cool fans, other than that this isnt a high performance machine lmao, the only temp I have to worry about is the HDD and my starving some of the in-take fans it will create negative air pressure (more out-take then in-take) which would draw the air in through the floppy flot on the doof, cooling the HDD



mc-dexter said:


> oh ya when i say keep the Vaio logo, do my all means but have the window fully stretched round it



I'm not that crazy  lol

THANKS for the ideas!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 2, 2008)

My take on the window idea.

2 sheets of 8x10!






Obviously not exact. Pic is worth thousand words.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 2, 2008)

wow thats sexy, only problm is i dont want to see the ugly psu and the HUGE ugly DVD/HDD bracket, thats y i didnt have it slanted

hmmm it WOULD look very sharp!


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 2, 2008)

just another idea, lol, but how about standing the HDD length ways nearer to the bottom therefor it get pretty chilled, theres nothign worse than an over heating HDD, even with the 120mm fan my temps are (not stressed) 32 - 35 degrees celsius.


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 2, 2008)

paint it all, or get a new psu with LED's in


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 2, 2008)

mc-dexter said:


> just another idea, lol, but how about standing the HDD length ways nearer to the bottom therefor it get pretty chilled, theres nothign worse than an over heating HDD, even with the 120mm fan my temps are (not stressed) 32 - 35 degrees celsius.



good idea but I want as muchh open space as possible

if the temps go crazy in the current config while testig then I'll be forced to do that


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 2, 2008)

Also another thing you could add a 120MM fan on the bottom left part of the side panel for intake if you so wish.


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 2, 2008)

fair point, come to think of it i cant imagen it being that bad as it will have 3 fans underneath causing somewhat of a wind tunnel, lol.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 2, 2008)

mc-dexter said:


> paint it all, or get a new psu with LED's in



yes, I am doing that with the windows

no new PSU though


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 2, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Also another thing you could add a 120MM fan on the bottom left part of the side panel for intake if you so wish.



yup nice idea, might have to do that!!!



mc-dexter said:


> fair point, come to think of it i cant imagen it being that bad as it will have 3 fans underneath causing somewhat of a wind tunnel, lol.



huge air flow I know that much lol


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 2, 2008)

I've heard a lot of people saying that the fan controler I got was either too expensive or ugly. I'm my mind it's neither because the functionality is PERFECT! 6 fan spots (I am going to have 6 fans) and 2 power on/off buttons for the 2 lights I have! Perfect


----------



## steelkane (Nov 2, 2008)

That window design looks really nice & fits that case as well, nice creativity, as for the PSU & DVD/HDD cage you could make some covers for them,, please have a look at some I made for my mod, you could do something similar, http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=42460&page=6


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 2, 2008)

steelkane said:


> That window design looks really nice & fits that case as well, nice creativity, as for the PSU & DVD/HDD cage you could make some covers for them,, please have a look at some I made for my mod, you could do something similar, http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=42460&page=6



yah that's a good idea i like it, its just there to hide the ugly boxy components


any opinions on my new ideas for the fans??? i would like some feedback before i go cutting away


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 2, 2008)

how about another grill/fan on the top, (if fan then have it blowing upwards... like you don't already know that, haha)


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 2, 2008)

glad you went for the mesh look...... is going to look fantastic!

still haven't found some time to get a couple of pics as I promised... (I' m baby sitting my son!), but will do it later!

fans on top is not a bad idea....also!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 2, 2008)

mc-dexter said:


> how about another grill/fan on the top, (if fan then have it blowing upwards... like you don't already know that, haha)



there isn't enough room on top for a fan because these ancient DVDs extent all the way back to the PSU and there isn't enough room above them :/



tzitzibp said:


> glad you went for the mesh look...... is going to look fantastic



Thanks. I hope so.



tzitzibp said:


> still haven't found some time to get a couple of pics as I promised... (I' m baby sitting my son!), but will do it later!



OK no rush a'tall



tzitzibp said:


> fans on top is not a bad idea....also!



there isn't enough room on top for a fan because these ancient DVDs extent all the way back to the PSU and there isn't enough room above them :/


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 2, 2008)

then a nice big mesh top would look the part then i belive 

just thinking in general, as hot air rises you want somewhere for it to escape


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 2, 2008)

mc-dexter said:


> then a nice big mesh top would look the part then i belive



ohhhhh that sounds purty

it would help cool the HDDs too


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 2, 2008)

As promised...
These pics clearly show the beauty of mesh...

although you are going for installing mesh at the front, I did it at the side... and this is as simple mod as it can be!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 2, 2008)

ahh yes thats what I'm going for in the front and back! thanks for the picts!

so those fans are just screwed right on to the mesh?


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 2, 2008)

Question.... lol, how the hell do you guys keep your system oh so clean when they have so much open air space to suck in all the dust, only reason i ask is cause it gets really dusty in this house


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 2, 2008)

well these help:

http://www.xoxide.com/lascutfangri.html

http://www.coolerguys.com/fanfilters.html

I'm not using on this one cause really i dont care if dust gets in it i just want it to look sharp

my main rig has em tho


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 2, 2008)

fair point, but dust is still an issue even without the fans, what im saying is the dust settle's in the system either way, so weather it be a big fan sucking in the dust or just a simple looking peice of mesh what looks harmless. sometimes i feel it would be better making it air tight, lol, i've already got a overheated cpu so there wunt be much diffrence, haha.... well okay there would be, it was just a little joke, lol.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 2, 2008)

keeping positive pressure really helps when it comes to less dust. if you have air that travels systematically with no problems, you'll have less dust then with you have a negative pressure, which will cause a sort of vaccumm and start sucking in stuff.. thus causing most dust build up. also using panty hoses really helps if you've got good fans.


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 2, 2008)

panty hoses... as in ....? haha

so positive pressire is pushing all out the case right? has anyoen got any idea what that will be like for the temps?, and bare in mind i only have 2x 80mm, 1x 120mm, 1x 60cm - small fan, big power 6000rpm

i do have more fans if needed, i could take them out of an old setup i got somewhere about, lol.


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 2, 2008)

mc-dexter said:


> Question.... lol, how the hell do you guys keep your system oh so clean when they have so much open air space to suck in all the dust, only reason i ask is cause it gets really dusty in this house



I DO NOT KEEP MY SYSTEM CLEAN  LOL .... but I do clean it once a month....

even fan filters need a good blow now and then...


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 2, 2008)

tzitzibp said:


> even fan filters need a good blow now and then...



yah but its better haing to blow those out with compressed air then having to dust off your mobo or other components where its hard to clean


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 2, 2008)

Looks like the mod's coming along nicely. Keep the photo's coming, i'm enjoying this thread.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 2, 2008)

Wasley said:


> Looks like the mod's coming along nicely. Keep the photo's coming, i'm enjoying this thread.



I'm glad, i'm enjoying the post from you guys a lot!


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 2, 2008)

theres nothing better than a nice new paint brush to clean the dust away


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 2, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> yah but its better haing to blow those out with compressed air then having to dust off your mobo or other components where its hard to clean



i agree... that is why i install filters... but still clean it once a month!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 2, 2008)

mc-dexter said:


> theres nothing better than a nice new paint brush to clean the dust away



yup I use compressed air though



tzitzibp said:


> i agree... that is why i install filters... but still clean it once a month!



yeah it a good thing to clean them because after a while the air restriction causes wear on the fan


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 2, 2008)

see if you can get these.. (they also come in black) they could be a great addition to a mesh modded rig...


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 2, 2008)

tzitzibp said:


> see if you can get these.. (they also come in black) they could be a great addition to a mesh modded rig...



ya they keep your system clean thats for sure!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 2, 2008)

ok, i finished cutting the hole where the door will cover some of the time in the front bezel:


----------



## MKmods (Nov 2, 2008)

I like the look of that case, its a cool design.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 2, 2008)

what hardware are you gonna do all of this uber modding for anyway?>


----------



## Binge (Nov 3, 2008)

From what I remember this is just a regular Sony Vaio.  Looking great so far man!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 3, 2008)

panchoman said:


> what hardware are you gonna do all of this uber modding for anyway?>



shitty hardware atm, hoping to get better hardware for my next mod =-)



Binge said:


> From what I remember this is just a regular Sony Vaio.  Looking great so far man!



thank you


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 3, 2008)

I finished cutting out the hole for the fans in the front:






next I'm tackling the back

I am also running out of cut off wheels (OH NO!!!) so I most likely won't finish tonight


----------



## BrooksyX (Nov 3, 2008)

Mod looks pretty sweet so far. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 3, 2008)

I am sorry this mod is going so slowly, the case being steel makes cutting take much longer


----------



## freakshow (Nov 3, 2008)

i cant wait to see it finished.....its going to look sweet i bet....great job so far man,  keep up the good work


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm kickin in for the night I'll hit up Aubachon hardware tomorrow and grab a few cut-off discs


----------



## steelkane (Nov 3, 2008)

Looking good, & it looks like you having some fun with that cut-off wheel.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 3, 2008)

steelkane said:


> Looking good, & it looks like you having some fun with that cut-off wheel.



lol yah I just wish they lasted a little longer


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 3, 2008)

k I finished cutting out the hole for the back fans =-)


----------



## panchoman (Nov 3, 2008)

and you're gonna mount the fans how?


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 3, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> I am sorry this mod is going so slowly, the case being steel makes cutting take much longer



Don' be sorry. We'd rather you take your time and it be decent. Rather than a sh*t 5 minute job


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 3, 2008)

panchoman said:


> and you're gonna mount the fans how?



I am going to screw them to the MESHx



Wasley said:


> Don' be sorry. We'd rather you take your time and it be decent. Rather than a sh*t 5 minute job



ya good point, might still be sh#tty though


----------



## panchoman (Nov 3, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> I am going to screw them to the MESHx
> 
> 
> 
> ya good point, might still be sh#tty though



ah ok, i gotcha!


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 3, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> I am going to screw them to the MESHx
> 
> 
> 
> ya good point, might still be sh#tty though




or you can you same color ties and they won't even show!

and don't worry ... this is going great!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 3, 2008)

tzitzibp said:


> or you can you same color ties and they won't even show!
> 
> and don't worry ... this is going great!



yah good idea, thanks


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 3, 2008)

btw, how are you going to mount the mesh to the metal frame, at the back?


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 3, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> ya good point, might still be sh#tty though




First attempt. So what - I'm sure you'll be fine


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 3, 2008)

tzitzibp said:


> btw, how are you going to mount the mesh to the metal frame, at the back?



bend the edge and screw it


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 3, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> bend the edge and screw it



ok... I also suggest that you apply some silicon all around the frame, to reduce vibration, from the fans, carried to the case...


----------



## MKmods (Nov 3, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> k I finished cutting out the hole for the back fans =-)



Hope you dont mind I may borrow your idea for the exhaust hole for my mod.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 3, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Hope you dont mind I may borrow your idea for the exhaust hole for my mod.



no! twould be an honor


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 4, 2008)

I started sketching out the window design on the outer case:







I am hitting the bed, getting a good night sleep going to school coming home and waiting for the parts =-(((

Any ideas of what I could do until the parts come to keep ppl interested in the thread lol

well I'll cya tomorrow


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 4, 2008)

i don't get it. Are you cutting out a small rectangle?


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 4, 2008)

MoonPig said:


> i don't get it. Are you cutting out a small rectangle?



lol no I am not done those are just my guidelines

like this:


----------



## klva80 (Nov 4, 2008)

wow from a s***t case from sony to a master piece, kind of remeber me mkmods 15 buck case mod 

bye the way is you have a air compresor and hay paint gun use it, that give you a better finish if you aren't good paintin


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 4, 2008)

klva80 said:


> wow from a s***t case from sony to a master piece, kind of remeber me mkmods 15 buck case mod



thanks



> bye the way is you have a air compresor and hay paint gun use it, that give you a better finish if you aren't good paintin



I dont have either lol I just am going to use spraypaint


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 4, 2008)

UPDATE

The frozenCPU.com order came in and here are some pics of the stuff:

The 2 front 80mm fan grills:





The fan controler:





The cathodes:






Also I got paint today:





So I am going to finish cutting out the outer case's window hole after I het the first coat of primer on the other components.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 4, 2008)

also, the fans should be here on the 6th and the rest of the grills on the 7th or 8th

it is all pointless without the mesh but I just ordered that so...

lol


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 4, 2008)

Very nice choices....you are on the right track!

btw what mesh have you ordered?


----------



## MKmods (Nov 4, 2008)

that fan controller looks better in your pict than the one on the web site.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 4, 2008)

Ooooh, interesting worlog. I'll be keeping my eye on how this turns out.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 4, 2008)

MKmods said:


> that fan controller looks better in your pict than the one on the web site.



i agree!

some great stuff you've got there sky!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 4, 2008)

tzitzibp said:


> Very nice choices....you are on the right track!
> 
> btw what mesh have you ordered?


thanks and I ordered this stuff: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/4...shxPanel_Modders_Mesh_-_Black_ACR-XP0748.html



MKmods said:


> that fan controller looks better in your pict than the one on the web site.





panchoman said:


> i agree!
> 
> some great stuff you've got there sky!



yah I was pleasantly surprised when I unpackaged it!



InnocentCriminal said:


> Ooooh, interesting worlog. I'll be keeping my eye on how this turns out.



always glad to have more watchers


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 4, 2008)

I have one of those fan grill's , come standard with my case.... every now & i like to swop it over with diffrent one's, lol.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 5, 2008)

mc-dexter said:


> I have one of those fan grill's , come standard with my case.... every now & i like to swop it over with diffrent one's, lol.



yah I'll show everyone a pic of my other grills and the fans when they come


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 5, 2008)

cool , its guna be one sik sony vaio case


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 5, 2008)

hope so =-)


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 5, 2008)

going to bed, i got the window all drawn out now just to cut it. a feat for tomorrow

P.S.    I cant find a placeto paint, last time i spray painted in the basement i nearly passed out from fumes lol, its too cold outside....hmmm, I'll figure something out


----------



## theJesus (Nov 5, 2008)

did you wear a mask last time?


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 5, 2008)

theJesus said:


> did you wear a mask last time?



yah a particle mask but it stank up the whole house lol


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 6, 2008)

here is the outer case, drawn on it is where I am going to cut the holes to put the windows

I thought I would leave the VAIO logo


----------



## MKmods (Nov 6, 2008)

Thats a nice idea for the window. 

Painting in the basement/closed room = Bad.. Make sure there is some type of ventilation.
(painting should be the absolutely last thing you do, get all ur cutting,fitting parts and basic design done first)


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 6, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Thats a nice idea for the window.



thanks 



> Painting in the basement/closed room = Bad.. Make sure there is some type of ventilation.



yah maybee I'll get a a squirel cage fan for the area that I'm paining in and ventalate out the window



> (painting should be the absolutely last thing you do, get all ur cutting,fitting parts and basic design done first)



ya I know I'm just trying to think ahead


----------



## theJesus (Nov 6, 2008)

Ahhh, ok, now I understand what you're doing with the holes.  That'll look pretty sweet!

As for the paint, I have no idea what to tell you


----------



## lilkiduno (Nov 6, 2008)

nice i have been looking over this thread. it looks like it's gonna me kick ass. can't wait to see how the ol' sony turns out


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 6, 2008)

Ok the fans came in today!
Unfortunately I cant do anything with them without the mesh so its just waiting now.

I finished cutting out the window on the side as well.

I will update with picts once my camera charges up!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 7, 2008)

Woo!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 7, 2008)

yah thats what I said lol


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 7, 2008)

C'mon man pics already jeez!!!!1!!!!111!!!eleven! I wanna see this window.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 7, 2008)

they're coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 7, 2008)

Here is the pic update!!! 

Sorry to keep you waiting but my camera had to charge.

Here are the window holes that I cut out in the side, it's still a bit rought i still need to grind and file to even it out:








Here is all the new fans and neons and stuff:







And a close-up of the fans:


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 7, 2008)

ALSO, I ordered some sleeving which should be arriving with the mesh and the plastic for the window Saturday or Monday

Since I am having a window I want it to look as good and clean as possible in there and I think the sleeving will help!


----------



## MKmods (Nov 7, 2008)

nice job cutting out the side panel, looks really good. Are you going to put rubber on the cut edges?


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 7, 2008)

MKmods said:


> nice job cutting out the side panel, looks really good. Are you going to put rubber on the cut edges?



Thanks and yeah it came with the window kit I ordered


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 7, 2008)

ooo looks good. Wish i had the tools to 'properly' cut metal. At the moment im having to heat it up and bend it :/ . 

One thing, are you buying any new hardware? Just thinking that the stuff in the first pictures might look slightly out of place with all the cool modding.

Good work though, it's going to look good.


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 7, 2008)

Looking great Sky!


----------



## theJesus (Nov 7, 2008)

I really like the way that window is looking .

I agree with MoonPig about the hardware though.  As much fun as modding is, I probably would've sacrificed some of the materials in favor of new hardware.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 7, 2008)

MoonPig said:


> ooo looks good. Wish i had the tools to 'properly' cut metal. At the moment im having to heat it up and bend it :/ .



that sucks



MoonPig said:


> One thing, are you buying any new hardware? Just thinking that the stuff in the first pictures might look slightly out of place with all the cool modding.
> 
> Good work though, it's going to look good.





theJesus said:


> I agree with MoonPig about the hardware though.  As much fun as modding is, I probably would've sacrificed some of the materials in favor of new hardware.



good point about the hardware guys, I understand but we will see how it looks when its all together =/



theJesus said:


> I really like the way that window is looking .





jbunch07 said:


> Looking great Sky!



THANKS!


----------



## panchoman (Nov 7, 2008)

looks great so far man!


----------



## andrewsmc (Nov 7, 2008)

l@@king good man. nice first mod !


----------



## theJesus (Nov 7, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> good point about the hardware guys, I understand but we will see how it looks when its all together =/



tbh, I wasn't mentioning it because of looks; I was just saying to give it a bit more juice 
I think it'll look great with the mods though


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 7, 2008)

theJesus said:


> tbh, I wasn't mentioning it because of looks; I was just saying to give it a bit more juice
> I think it'll look great with the mods though



yah, if i was to get SOME new hardware what do you recommend i get?

Edit: this isnt going to be used for gaming i just want it to be kinda snappy


----------



## theJesus (Nov 7, 2008)

What are the specs right now?


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 7, 2008)

LOL wish I knew, we will discuss this once I boot it up tomorrow. I'll hook it all up on my floor and check the specs.


----------



## steelkane (Nov 7, 2008)

the window cut came out really nice,, If you file down the burrs & wetsand the edges, then primer, paint & apply a good double sided tape for the window,, you'll have a very clean looking window mod.


----------



## theJesus (Nov 7, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> LOL wish I knew, we will discuss this once I boot it up tomorrow. I'll hook it all up on my floor and check the specs.


 ok then.  As long as the HDD, PSU, and disc drives are suitable, the only thing I would consider upgrading is the motherboard, CPU, and RAM.  You should be able to get a cheap socket 775 mobo with integrated graphics for ~$40.  You can get cheap RAM for ~$20 or less.  And I've seen Pentium D's sold here for ~$20.



steelkane said:


> the window cut came out really nice,, If you file down the burrs & wetsand the edges, then primer, paint & apply a good double sided tape for the window,, you'll have a very clean looking window mod.


Wetsanding would be overkill imo, since he's got the rubber c-channel or whatever it's called coming with the window kit.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 7, 2008)

steelkane said:


> the window cut came out really nice,, If you file down the burrs & wetsand the edges, then primer, paint & apply a good double sided tape for the window,, you'll have a very clean looking window mod.



sorry for my lack of experience but what are burs and how do you wetsand? Dunk the sandpaper in water? Lol


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 7, 2008)

theJesus said:


> ok then.  As long as the HDD, PSU, and disc drives are suitable, the only thing I would consider upgrading is the motherboard, CPU, and RAM.  You should be able to get a cheap socket 775 mobo with integrated graphics for ~$0.  You can get cheap RAM for ~$20 or less.  And I've seen Pentium D's sold here for ~$20.



Sweet I'll look into that 



> Wetsanding would be overkill imo, since he's got the rubber c-channel or whatever it's called coming with the window kit.



Idk what wetsanding is soo...


----------



## steelkane (Nov 7, 2008)

When modding, I consider nothing overkill, to make the project look UN-modded, burrs are the little rough metal slivers after you cut metal that are on the edges, wet sanding would be , "Yes" taking the sand paper & keeping the panel & sand paper wet. You can buy the sand paper just about anywhere. it would be called wet/dry sandpaper. with a grit surface of 400 or higher, the higher the grit surface number the smoother the final finish would be.


----------



## theJesus (Nov 7, 2008)

Burs are basically just the extra rough bits left over on the edges from when you cut.

I've no experience with wet-sanding, but AFAIK, it's pretty much exactly what it sounds like.  It gives it a much smoother finish.  But like I said, there's no need for getting a super-crazy-smooth finish on something that's getting cover in rubber anyways.

edit:  steelkane beat me to it, and provided a better explanation


----------



## lilkiduno (Nov 7, 2008)

it's comming along nicely. but why did you leave the vaio symbol in the center? i think you should cut out the inside of the letters and put a four inch cc. just to luminate it a little more and draw a LOT of attettion to that side pannel in which you have done the rad window to. but again thats my own option.

also if or when you wet sand work your way up the grits, i like to start at 320 then to 400, and then 600 or 1000, so it's less work getting the clear coat off, because paint sticks to paint better than any primer. plus make sure to keep it wett both the paper and the case, i add a little bit of dish soap to keep it lubed up and sliding nice and easy.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 7, 2008)

steelkane said:


> When modding, I consider nothing overkill, to make the project look UN-modded, burrs are the little rough metal slivers after you cut metal that are on the edges, wet sanding would be , "Yes" taking the sand paper & keeping the panel & sand paper wet. You can buy the sand paper just about anywhere. it would be called wet/dry sandpaper. with a grit surface of 400 or higher, the higher the grit surface number the smoother the final finish would be.



thanks for describing it but i agree with Jesus that if i am coverig the edges with rubber anyways why take too much time doing it.



theJesus said:


> Burs are basically just the extra rough bits left over on the edges from when you cut.
> 
> I've no experience with wet-sanding, but AFAIK, it's pretty much exactly what it sounds like.  It gives it a much smoother finish.  But like I said, there's no need for getting a super-crazy-smooth finish on something that's getting cover in rubber anyways.
> 
> edit:  steelkane beat me to it, and provided a better explanation



yah I agree with you about not going crazy when i am going to cover the edges



lilkiduno said:


> it's comming along nicely. but why did you leave the vaio symbol in the center?



I iked the way it looked and I wanted whoever saw it to know it was once a VAIO



lilkiduno said:


> i think you should cut out the inside of the letters and put a four inch cc. just to luminate it a little more and draw a LOT of attettion to that side pannel in which you have done the rad window to. but again thats my own option.



yah I like that idea!



lilkiduno said:


> also if or when you wet sand work your way up the grits, i like to start at 320 then to 400, and then 600 or 1000, so it's less work getting the clear coat off, because paint sticks to paint better than any primer. plus make sure to keep it wett both the paper and the case, i add a little bit of dish soap to keep it lubed up and sliding nice and easy.



thanks for the advice


----------



## steelkane (Nov 7, 2008)

I was telling you about wetsanding the edges of your cut, so it looks as if it was laser cut, & you would have no need to put u-channel, because after the primer & paint, your window mod would look like it was made that way, you''ll never get that look with u-channel.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 7, 2008)

steelkane said:


> I was telling you about wetsanding the edges of your cut, so it looks as if it was laser cut, & you would have no need to put u-channel, because after the primer & paint, your window mod would look like it was made that way, you''ll never get that look with u-channel.



well I don't know what u-channel looks like so I dont know which one I'll do

again thanks for the advice


----------



## MKmods (Nov 7, 2008)

there are 2 types I use of the u channel
http://www.mnpctech.com/UChannel.html (thinner)
 and
http://www.petrastechshop.com/neruedtrmo.html (thicker material)


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 7, 2008)

I went with the smooth cut design with no edging on my window mod, it does in the end look more professional. here take a look. I just used a fine tooth metal cutting jigsaw blade, and hit it with a bit of paper, never painted afterwards, I like the bare aluminum accent!


----------



## MKmods (Nov 7, 2008)

the alum finish really contrasts well with the black, nice job.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 7, 2008)

MKmods said:


> there are 2 types I use of the u channel
> http://www.mnpctech.com/UChannel.html (thinner)
> and
> http://www.petrastechshop.com/neruedtrmo.html (thicker material)



thanks! great info to have



sneekypeet said:


> I went with the smooth cut design with no edging on my window mod, it does in the end look more professional. here take a look. I just used a fine tooth metal cutting jigsaw blade, and hit it with a bit of paper, never painted afterwards, I like the bare aluminum accent!



that looks great! I like the aluminum too, I just wish my case was alum

did you cut the acrylic to the same exact shape as the hole? or did you just put it in back?



MKmods said:


> the alum finish really contrasts well with the black, nice job.



i agree


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 7, 2008)

I had the window I stole from an older case, just drilled some holes in the both of them and mounted it with hardware(nuts and bolts). the window came from an old aspire Xdreamer case, just slapped it in behind the hole I cut!

Also the material wont matter. Paint out the door then just sand the cut inside edge prior to a clearcoat if you are using one. An exposed steel edge would look very similar!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 7, 2008)

oh cool, I think i will do that!


----------



## theJesus (Nov 8, 2008)

I agree that it looks more professional to not use any u-channel, but I'm lazy


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 8, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> oh cool, I think i will do that!



I did as well, it s a lot easier and saves time!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 8, 2008)

I hooked up my computer on the floor to see all the fans running and the cc's.

anyways here is a pict of it:







and another closer up one:






and the fans:






the cc's:






I am sanding and prepping for painting now

Thanks for looking at the thread guys!


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2008)

looking awesome man! I can't wait to see the final project!


----------



## MKmods (Nov 8, 2008)

lol, now the hard part.. Installing all that stuff without scratching your nice modding job.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 8, 2008)

MKmods said:


> lol, now the hard part.. Installing all that stuff without scratching your nice modding job.



yah very true!


----------



## theJesus (Nov 8, 2008)

w00t!  Can't wait to see it all in the case


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 8, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 9, 2008)

funny enough, i have the exact same mouse ... stroke of luck really, well it looks the exact same, mines prob jus some rip of cheap name, lol,  cool lights and that though, can't wait to see it,


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 9, 2008)

Arrrh man, work logs make me so jazzed! I can't wait to see more pictures dude, this one has been mighty enjoyable to watch.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 9, 2008)

thanks man! will update pics tomorrow probably.

I took today off from this mod (because I am waiting for parts) to build a cardboard box computer, I have a project log for it too

I am back on this tomorrow!


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 9, 2008)

doing great, man!

just a suggestion.... round that IDE cable and paint the PSU! (i would do it red or black)


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 9, 2008)

tzitzibp said:


> doing great, man!
> 
> just a suggestion.... round that IDE cable and paint the PSU! (i would do it red or black)



yah I'll zip-tie it or something


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 9, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> yah I'll zip-tie it or something



why not use some tape...chk this: http://www.cpu-central.com/Articles.asp?article_id=16&decor_int=27


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 9, 2008)

tzitzibp said:


> why not use some tape...chk this: http://www.cpu-central.com/Articles.asp?article_id=16&decor_int=27



great link! thanks!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 11, 2008)

sorry for the wait guys! been busy lately and I am waiting for the last of the parts to come in!


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 11, 2008)

what ya waiting on?


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 11, 2008)

not a clue lol rlly idk my order from coolerguys and my other order from frozen cpu is arriving tomorrow woho! (forgot what was in em) gah


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 11, 2008)

haha well surprises are always fun!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 11, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> haha well surprises are always fun!



yep, i think the coolerguys order is the fan grills no idea what the other one is tho, could go look at my sales receipt but too lazy to sign into my mail lol


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 11, 2008)

hopefull tomorrow after i get home from work you should have some new pics up of your system so far


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 11, 2008)

well I might have pics of the new stuff that is soposed to be arriving tomorrow but there isnt much new about my ststem, it is hanging on a wive in my shop, ready to me primed!


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 11, 2008)

cool  so have you decided to keep the VAIO on the side of the panel like i suggested awhile ago or is that guna go now?


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 11, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> Here is the pic update!!!
> 
> Sorry to keep you waiting but my camera had to charge.
> 
> ...



the first pic is your answer


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 11, 2008)

i must of missed those updates when my net went off for a good couple of days 

but glad to see your keeping the logo 

those red fans are great something i might consider when changing the colour theme


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 11, 2008)

mc-dexter said:


> i must of missed those updates when my net went off for a good couple of days
> 
> but glad to see your keeping the logo
> 
> those red fans are great something i might consider when changing the colour theme



yah I loved the idea

and I have to warn you the fans actually came out purple/pink'ish not red like it is advertised

doesnt matter because I'm giving it to a girl anyways but if it was for me iI would be upset


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 11, 2008)

ok just noticed you got the vaio logo on the other side, just another thought, how about cuttin the same but add some really dark red perspex on that side?


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 11, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> yah I loved the idea
> 
> and I have to warn you the fans actually came out purple/pink'ish not red like it is advertised
> 
> doesnt matter because I'm giving it to a girl anyways but if it was for me iI would be upset



ya, i remember when i got some cold cathode sticks, ment to be blue bt looked lilac!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 11, 2008)

mc-dexter said:


> ok just noticed you got the vaio logo on the other side, just another thought, how about cuttin the same but add some really dark red perspex on that side?



meh waste of money those plexiglass window kits arent cheap


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 11, 2008)

the totally see-through type well i can get  more of that than i could ever use, and for free 

anyways mate counting close to 4hour sleep now so im off for today/tonight, what ever the time is there, haha.

...for a girl wow... she guna be in love with you  or was that the idea


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 11, 2008)

mc-dexter said:


> the totally see-through type well i can get  more of that than i could ever use, and for free
> 
> anyways mate counting close to 4hour sleep now so im off for today/tonight, what ever the time is there, haha.
> 
> ...for a girl wow... she guna be in love with you  or was that the idea



soposedly she already is lol


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 11, 2008)

lol.... sound's like you got the job finished before you've even finished the project


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 11, 2008)

mk the wire sleeving and the rest of the grills came in today.

also the necesary wire splitter

so I just need to finish painting it now


----------



## theJesus (Nov 12, 2008)

pics NAO!!! 

sorry, had to


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 12, 2008)

hah tomorrow!

Edit: ok ok fine a pict of the new grills that came in today in a second


----------



## MKmods (Nov 12, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> mk the wire sleeving and the rest of the grills came in today.
> 
> also the necesary wire splitter
> 
> so I just need to finish painting it now



The painting is the hard part for me it takes sooooooooooooooooooo long waiting for each layer to dry than re assembeling the comp while not scratching the case....

Some day I want to be rich so I can send them out to get powdercoated


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 12, 2008)

MKmods said:


> The painting is the hard part for me it takes sooooooooooooooooooo long waiting for each layer to dry than re assembeling the comp while not scratching the case....
> 
> Some day I want to be rich so I can send them out to get powdercoated



yes it takes a very long time, especially since it is so damn cold where I am having it dry (like 60)

yes that would be nice, so would having a sandblaster though, to save time prepping the metal

I think I am going with the CF film for the PSU and the drive bays


----------



## theJesus (Nov 12, 2008)

MKmods said:


> The painting is the hard part for me it takes sooooooooooooooooooo long waiting for each layer to dry than re assembeling the comp while not scratching the case....
> 
> Some day I want to be rich so I can send them out to get powdercoated



Wait, you're not rich?   How do you afford to make a carbon-fiber mobo tray!?


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 12, 2008)

lol good point...


----------



## MKmods (Nov 12, 2008)

theJesus said:


> Wait, you're not rich?   How do you afford to make a carbon-fiber mobo tray!?


LOL, I just happened to have the materials left over from my SFF mods. The time I have, $ I do not.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 12, 2008)

its like 65 bucks for 50"x50" and you have to use 5 layers? am I correct?


----------



## MKmods (Nov 12, 2008)

yep..when I buy stuff I usually get a lot extra (cheaper that way) Like buying a gallon of stuff instead of a quart.


----------



## theJesus (Nov 12, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, do you mod for a living?  If not, then what in the hell do you do that gives you so much free-time?


----------



## m4gicfour (Nov 12, 2008)

Looking pretty sweet. Infact you're giving me some ideas! (which isn't neccessarily a good thing  )


Word to the wise, you might want to blur out the CD-key on that windows authenticity sticker on the back of the case. I don't think anyone here would be enough of a jerk to try and steal your CDKEY but you never know, better safe than sorry.


----------



## theJesus (Nov 12, 2008)

umm, would the key even work after it's already been activated?


----------



## m4gicfour (Nov 12, 2008)

Yep.

Microsoft lets you re-use the key occasionally (once or twice a year i think) if you update your hardware. (sort of, lots of snags and gotchas)

So if somebody took the key, (since he hasn't updated the hardware) then installed windows with it; it would take his free re-activation. Then if SkyKast updated his hardware and tried to reinstall with his legally-owned key it would fail. If he tried again a few times without phoning microsoft and reporting it then they'd blacklist the key, making it useless forever.


----------



## theJesus (Nov 12, 2008)

oh, well that's useful to know then 

I just use a corporate copy with no activation required


----------



## m4gicfour (Nov 12, 2008)

Like they say, this kind of stuff usually punishes the legal users while the pirates get by anyway.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 12, 2008)

thanks for the word of advice but I lost the restore cd anyways I have a special way of getting xp on my machines, I am reinstalling xp too, I had a rouge virus that I finally removed but it's all screwed up

And I understand the buying in bulk thing mk


----------



## m4gicfour (Nov 12, 2008)

You actually don't need the restore cd. So long as your cd-key isn't in a group that's been blacklisted since microsoft updated their discs, any OEM version of windows XP should install with it (provided same version i.e. XP PRO or XP HOME). You can just download the image (not legally, but hey) and burn yourself a new restore disc. The software on those discs is the same, except for brand-specific crap they throw in like HP-RECOVERY MANGAGER 20000 super ultra helpfulnessizer!!!! or whatever.


----------



## theJesus (Nov 12, 2008)

yeah, pretty much


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 12, 2008)

hah good idea, I have an image of it already LOL but I cut thru that cd-key with a dremel a couple days ago lmao. Ops

Ps love your new word: "helpfulnessizer"


----------



## m4gicfour (Nov 12, 2008)

well then you can go back to the first post of this thread, magnify, and BOOM; you got your legal copy of windows back.... by pirating the disc image, and then pirating the key - off yourself 

Wonder what microsoft would make of that?!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 12, 2008)

hah they would probably sue me for ripping myself off


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 12, 2008)

sorry guys no pic update tonite, going to bed now will post as soon as I can


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 12, 2008)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 12, 2008)

sorry I missed all this cabon fiber discusion! but I was busy myself! I had to finish this painting! takes a lot of time, even on canvas

looking forward to some pics!


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 12, 2008)

Subscribed - loving how this is coming along so far!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 12, 2008)

tzitzibp said:


> sorry I missed all this cabon fiber discusion! but I was busy myself! I had to finish this painting! takes a lot of time, even on canvas
> 
> looking forward to some pics!



wow thats awesome, you are really good. I tried art...and failed...drawing at least I can scult preety well.



kyle2020 said:


> Subscribed - loving how this is coming along so far!



thanks! love having new subscribers


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 12, 2008)

and here is the new fan grill pict update I promised:


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 13, 2008)

HEH HEH HEH!

Reminds me of Duke Nukem. ^^


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 13, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> HEH HEH HEH!
> 
> Reminds me of Duke Nukem. ^^



who is that? lol


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 13, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> who is that? lol



This is Duke at his best! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IE3KdcTgrno


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 13, 2008)

That first one is funny the first time you hear it, but the 2nd one is just foul and wrong.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 13, 2008)

bahahahaha! the first one is hilarious the second goes too far


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 13, 2008)

Hahahahaha hahahah, fuckin hell my sleepin patten is well fucked up at min n i bin the worst un-funniest person to know ever, but that's just cracked me up proppa, thanks for the laugh


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 13, 2008)

so am I going to get a good finish with praypaint? I want a good SMOOTH shiny finish will spraypaint do the job?


----------



## theJesus (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm clueless when it comes to paint, but that grill definitely reminds me of Duke Nukem, and I pity you for not having played the original Duke Nukem games back in the day 

edit:  tzitzibp, that painting is really nice and soothing for me to look at, very nice


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 13, 2008)

you'll get the propper finish your after with spraypaint, as with everything metal being painted, primer & lacquer it, and you'll get a pretty nice looking & hard wearing finish.

I'm no painting expert but im pretty sure that's the correct way of going about it.

Are you spraying the fan grill/s aswel?


----------



## Flyordie (Nov 13, 2008)

MKmods said:


> The painting is the hard part for me it takes sooooooooooooooooooo long waiting for each layer to dry than re assembeling the comp while not scratching the case....
> 
> Some day I want to be rich so I can send them out to get powdercoated



lol, my In-Win case I have now is powdercoated black. ;-p  looks awesome too.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 13, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> so am I going to get a good finish with praypaint? I want a good SMOOTH shiny finish will spraypaint do the job?



I'd suggest investing in a Spray Gun if your funds allow it. It's be easier than holding a can it'll give a better job overall I would have thought. 

For more info on it, check out The Best Case Scenario as they have loads of video work logs that might offer some useful tips.


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 13, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I'd suggest investing in a Spray Gun if your funds allow it. It's be easier than holding a can it'll give a better job overall I would have thought.
> 
> For more info on it, check out The Best Case Scenario as they have loads of video work logs that might offer some useful tips.



yeh your prob right about that, you see professional painters using them so i guess they make something better


----------



## lilkiduno (Nov 14, 2008)

wrong type of spray gun, the pro's us a HVLP spray gun. and they are rather expencive for a nice HVLP and Air filtering set up. so if your not going to be doing TONS of painting get the spray paint.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 14, 2008)

thanks for the responses guys

any one know the cheapest place to get it sent for a powder coat?


----------



## theJesus (Nov 14, 2008)

lol I don't you can get anything powder coated very cheap.  Your money would be better spent on hardware


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 14, 2008)

theJesus said:


> lol I don't you can get anything powder coated very cheap.  Your money would be better spent on hardware



fair comment, but he is giving it away to a girl, so i really can't see her worrying about the hardware too much


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 14, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> any one know the cheapest place to get it sent for a powder coat?



Google is your friend.


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 14, 2008)

NastyHabits said:


> Google is your friend.



Google is/should be everybodies best friend


----------



## steelkane (Nov 14, 2008)

We should have an AA for Google club. Hi, My name is steelkane & I'm addicted to googles.


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 14, 2008)

steelkane said:


> We should have an AA for Google club. Hi, My name is steelkane & I'm addicted to googles.



Hi im Michael and i have a problem, i've had drug problems and stuff in the past but thats nothing compared to my long term problem, i've even had a restriction order on me to keep away, but GOOGLE is everything i could ever want!!!!!!!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 14, 2008)

NastyHabits said:


> Google is your friend.





mc-dexter said:


> Google is/should be everybodies best friend



thats helpful. THANKS!


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 14, 2008)

i actually disagree somewhat with what i said now, cause i dare quite afew people would do the same, including me, and that is, ask people here on TPU rather than google, i find i get a much better conversation here than with google, lol.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 14, 2008)

yah I find it hard to talk with google when I type "hi", it brings up some stupid search results instead of saying hi back


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 14, 2008)

any pics yet?


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 14, 2008)

in a seconond


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 14, 2008)

I am still painting the internal parts, HDD bracket blah so i cut out the VAIO symbol on the outside case cover like I said I would. I just used a cut-off wheel and some grindong bits to slowly pick away at it and I think it came out pretty well. Here it is:

Here it is befor I did anything:







Here it is in the middle:






Here it is done:







I am going to put some tracing paper between the hole and the clear acrylic that is going behind it, this was you wont see the actual 4" CC's that I ordered you will just see the glow.

Opinions and comments please.

Thanks.


EDIT: sorry the picture quality isnt as good, its because I took these pictures with my phone, it doesnt have good autofocus.


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 14, 2008)

I really like this backlight idea!
I am sure is going to look very highend...


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 14, 2008)

thanks man it wasn't my idea someone on here suggested it to me, thats one of the best things about having these threads


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 14, 2008)

Sounds awesome! very nice idea, you'll make MK proud!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 15, 2008)

hah well thats pushing it but I hope it comes out well, thanks


----------



## MKmods (Nov 15, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> hah well thats pushing it but I hope it comes out well, thanks



I was gonna mention it to you but kept quiet because it can be a little tricky cutting letters out.
Very nice job

When I do intricate work like that I use a small half round file to clean up the edges, my hands are not steady enough to use a Dremel without gouging it.

By the way putting the lights behind the logo, hiding the wires in the bars supporting it is a fricken awesome idea (probably another idea I will be borrowing from you)


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 15, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I was gonna mention it to you but kept quiet because it can be a little tricky cutting letters out.
> Very nice job
> 
> When I do intricate work like that I use a small half round file to clean up the edges, my hands are not steady enough to use a Dremel without gouging it.



thanks, and yeah it was a bit tricky but I have a pretty steady hand so it went well, blew up like 10 cut-off wheels trying to cut in curved lines lol, thats what I get for not using reinforced I guess. I got it as close as I could with the tiny 3/4 inch cut-off wheels then I used a metal cutting bit to get closer to the lines then I used a grinding wheel to smooth the edges out.

surprisingly I didn't gouge it, I am getting better with the dremel that's for sure lol



MKmods said:


> By the way putting the lights behind the logo, hiding the wires in the bars supporting it is a fricken awesome idea (probably another idea I will be borrowing from you)



ha ok thanks a lot.

Actually I have a question about the logo, in the "O" in VAIO there is a little circle that I didnt think about before I cut it out. I rounded it and smoothed it but I cant figure out how to get it to be suspended there without seeing the thing that is holding it there.

Edit: I'm retarded. I just thought that I could just glue the circle in the middle of the "O" to the acrylic that is going to be behind it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 15, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> I just thought that I could just glue the circle in the middle of the "O" to the acrylic that is going to be behind it.



Epoxy would work very VERY well for that. Oh also IM me sometime over the weekend about GAU, I have a few updates I want to go over with you.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 15, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Epoxy would work very VERY well for that. Oh also IM me sometime over the weekend about GAU, I have a few updates I want to go over with you.



gah well ur never on lol


----------



## lilkiduno (Nov 15, 2008)

3M has a nice clear double sided tape that works well. if your have the time to play a round with it. professional type stuff. i have used it to put decals back on cars after paint (auto body student)

glad to see the idea used. but i am backing thejesus i think that if this computer is going to a girl expectully it sould get some new hardware, because who knows the next time it will even see COMPRESSED AIR! lol but then again you want the inside painted with that NICE window modd


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 16, 2008)

yeah I'm definately painting the inside metalic black and I am putting carbon fiber vinyl stickers on the PSU and HDD/DVD bracket


----------



## theJesus (Nov 16, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I was gonna mention it to you but kept quiet because it can be a little tricky cutting letters out.
> Very nice job
> 
> When I do intricate work like that I use a small half round file to clean up the edges, my hands are not steady enough to use a Dremel without gouging it.
> ...





SkyKast said:


> thanks, and yeah it was a bit tricky but I have a pretty steady hand so it went well, blew up like 10 cut-off wheels trying to cut in curved lines lol, thats what I get for not using reinforced I guess. I got it as close as I could with the tiny 3/4 inch cut-off wheels then I used a metal cutting bit to get closer to the lines then I used a grinding wheel to smooth the edges out.
> 
> surprisingly I didn't gouge it, I am getting better with the dremel that's for sure lol
> 
> ...



I've been working on a steel case recently for my gf and I've found diamond bur (coated in diamond dust) tips/bits/wheels/discs/etc to be quite advantageous.  Also, discs are not meant to cut curved lines .  I use one of the diamond bits that's just a really thin rod to cut curves.  You need to drill a "pilot hole" or whatever first though to put the rod through and then you hold the rotary tool perpendicular to the case, with the tip through the hole, and guide it along the edge of where you want to cut.  It can take a while, but it's easier, doesn't break discs, and you end up with a better cut that doesn't need as much grinding.  Although I prefer to cut a bit "inside the lines" so I have some room for error, and then grind the rest off with another round (but much thicker) bit.

As for the "O", I'm glad you noticed that because that's something that bothered me and I was going to point it out and basically tell you to do exactly what you're already planning 

Anyways, nice job!


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 16, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> yeah I'm definately painting the inside metalic black and I am putting carbon fiber vinyl stickers on the PSU and HDD/DVD bracket



nice!

where are you getting this vinyl from?


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 17, 2008)

tzitzibp said:


> nice!
> 
> where are you getting this vinyl from?



I am buying it from MKmods but you can get it from mnpctech.com


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 17, 2008)

ok guys I rounded the ise cables wohooo lol

here are some picts...I know  its boring but I could post a pic of my wood floor and you guys would pull out something interesting lmao thats why I love this place...anyways here are some picts to satisfy you

*BEFORE:*








_In the middle:_







*AFTER:*


----------



## Binge (Nov 17, 2008)

That is awesome.  I never thought to make ribbons of my ribbon wire.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 17, 2008)

yeah its not that pretty, I with I had a way of getting sleeving on it but whatever, looks better than it did before


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 17, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> ok guys I rounded the ise cables wohooo lol
> 
> here are some picts...I know  its boring but I could post a pic of my wood floor and you guys would pull out something interesting lmao thats why I love this place...anyways here are some picts to satisfy you
> 
> ...



glad to see you are taking your time to mod everything..... I guess you did read the link I posted!


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 17, 2008)

Is that shrink tubing or plain ol' tape?


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 17, 2008)

Thrackan said:


> Is that shrink tubing or plain ol' tape?



electricians tape, couldn't get the shrink tubing over the ends as it doesn't stretch much at all


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 17, 2008)

this od is killing me i want to see it done sooooooo bad since my current project is on hold come on skykast your keeping me into computers im so close to shutting the book on this chapter in my life


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm sorry its taking so long I have just had a lot of school to deal with and painting is a bitch. But I got 'er going again and I will post when I am finished painting...dont worry it wont be too long

Dont you dare think abaout quitting at computers!!! It seems to me like you need computers but even more computers need _YOU_!!! So does TPU!


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 17, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> I'm sorry its taking so long I have just had a lot of school to deal with and painting is a bitch. But I got 'er going again and I will post when I am finished painting...dont worry it wont be too long
> 
> Dont you dare think abaout quitting at computers!!! It seems to me like you need computers but even more computers need _YOU_!!! So does TPU!



skykast i love you


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 17, 2008)

thanks man, I love you too


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 17, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> I'm sorry its taking so long I have just had a lot of school to deal with and painting is a bitch. But I got 'er going again and I will post when I am finished painting...dont worry it wont be too long
> 
> Dont you dare think abaout quitting at computers!!! It seems to me like you need computers but even more computers need _YOU_!!! So does TPU!



spoken so well.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 17, 2008)

thanks, nothing but the truth


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 17, 2008)

Im sorry sol but your an asset to the TPU family - if anyone was to ask me "name some members off TPU" your name would be one of the first, along with people like erocker and alexp999 . . . you cant drop out on us now dude, your respected and needed far too much by the community!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 17, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> Im sorry sol but your an asset to the TPU family - if anyone was to ask me "name some members off TPU" your name would be one of the first, along with people like erocker and alexp999 . . . you cant drop out on us now dude, your respected and needed far too much by the community!



2nd that notion!


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 17, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> Im sorry sol but your an asset to the TPU family - if anyone was to ask me "name some members off TPU" your name would be one of the first, along with people like erocker and alexp999 . . . you cant drop out on us now dude, your respected and needed far too much by the community!



agree!

not many many a difference.... but you are one of them!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 17, 2008)

hopefully we convinced him 

anyways I am in thye process of sleeving my PSU wires...because it is such a primitive case there isnt much room for hiding wires so I am trying to make them look ok.

this is my first time using wire sleeving lol so mt first try failed but I have the hang of it now

I will post pics, they will be quite boring but Sol wants to see some pics he gets some! lol


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 17, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> thanks, nothing but the truth





kyle2020 said:


> Im sorry sol but your an asset to the TPU family - if anyone was to ask me "name some members off TPU" your name would be one of the first, along with people like erocker and alexp999 . . . you cant drop out on us now dude, your respected and needed far too much by the community!





InnocentCriminal said:


> 2nd that notion!





tzitzibp said:


> agree!
> 
> not many many a difference.... but you are one of them!





SkyKast said:


> hopefully we convinced him
> 
> anyways I am in thye process of sleeving my PSU wires...because it is such a primitive case there isnt much room for hiding wires so I am trying to make them look ok.
> 
> ...





i just grinned the biggest grin i have all month thanks all tonight i go out and but some shitty stick of DDR2 512mb or something and ill switch over to the 775 P4 and ill try to get the system to boot if she'll boot ill prob finish it tonight


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 17, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> i just grinned the biggest grin i have all month thanks all tonight i go out and but some shitty stick of DDR2 512mb or something and ill switch over to the 775 P4 and ill try to get the system to boot if she'll boot ill prob finish it tonight



wohoo he's back I cant wait to see this!


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 17, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> hopefully we convinced him
> 
> anyways I am in thye process of sleeving my PSU wires...because it is such a primitive case there isnt much room for hiding wires so I am trying to make them look ok.
> 
> ...



hope we did...

and as for cables... you can use something like this (industrial cable covers)


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 17, 2008)

tzitzibp said:


> hope we did...
> 
> and as for cables... you can use something like this (industrial cable covers)



I know some people like the look of that but thats not really me I am using black wire sleeving:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/3711/slv-10/Black_12_Nylon_Cable_Sleeve.html?tl=g44c175s361#blank


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 17, 2008)

Here it is with just a couple wires done, this id my BEFORE shot because I forgot to take one before I stated:


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 17, 2008)

Dude awsome


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 17, 2008)

I will post it done in like 15 minutes


----------



## Cuzza (Nov 17, 2008)

Bro I think you should make a TV series out of this.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 18, 2008)

hgahaha thanks I dont know about that though...


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok guys so here it is all sleeved up...doesnt look amazing but its better than it was.

Here she be:


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 18, 2008)

This mod is very good.  I think you are doing a good job at what you had to work with.  I cannot wait to see the finished product.  I'll lurk around till then.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 18, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> This mod is very good.  I think you are doing a good job at what you had to work with.  I cannot wait to see the finished product.  I'll lurk around till then.



hey thanks a lot ya you are right I didnt have much to work with but I think it will turn out OK


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice sleeving job SkyKast! I was afraid this would turn into a man-love thread


----------



## theJesus (Nov 18, 2008)

mmm, this is coming along quite nicely still, but I wanna see more pics of the case


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 18, 2008)

very nice sleeving job skykast! are you planing on painting the psu?


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 18, 2008)

Thrackan said:


> Nice sleeving job SkyKast! I was afraid this would turn into a man-love thread



Thanks, and ha no worries if you got any thought about that, its was just in a friendly...way 



theJesus said:


> mmm, this is coming along quite nicely still, but I wanna see more pics of the case



its coming along quite nicely "still" lol...what did ya think, it would turn into a disaster? ha

anyway there isn't much to see in the case part of things just a half-painted piece of metal...



tzitzibp said:


> very nice sleeving job skykast! are you planing on painting the psu?



I am covering the PSU in carbon fiber patterned vinyl sticker


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 18, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> I am covering the PSU in carbon fiber patterned vinyl sticker



yes you already told us about that.....sorry!
i must be getting old!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 18, 2008)

tzitzibp said:


> yes you already told us about that.....sorry!
> i must be getting old!



ha not a problem it happens to everyone


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 18, 2008)

I used to do vinyl stickering as a sidejob when I was about 15-16 years old. Been sticking on trucks, cars, huge signs etc. It's really pretty easy and gives a nice result.

Just a couple of tips:
- get a good applicator, something that can't scratch your vinyls
- never take off all the backing paper at once, you *will * get caught in a mess 
- if you're not sure about your skills, make sure you have a little extra vinyl on the edges in case you go slightly off-course
- *hurry creates bubbles!*
- bubbles are fixable. If not by gently pushing it to the side, use a sharp (razor) knife, pop it on a side and push the air out gently
- if you have to do nasty cornerwork or bumps (cars suck like that), gently heating your vinyl with a blowdryer helps flexing it. Overheating kills it, so take it easy.
- Cutting out holes for the fan, connectors and screws should be done with a sharp razor-like knife. Best result is when you let the knife follow the inner edge of the hole on a straight angle.

All of the above could, of course, be put into one comment, because I generally tend to overexplain things:

*Never rush your work and always keep thinking straight.*
You'll get a very nice PSU with this stuff!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 18, 2008)

Thank You very much!!!

I am glad that you over-explained lol, that will be very helpful as I dont have much experiance with this stuff, thanks


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 18, 2008)

It was a very fun sidejob too  Sometimes I can still see my work on a van or building.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 19, 2008)

Thrackan said:


> It was a very fun sidejob too  Sometimes I can still see my work on a van or building.



ha, thats pretty neat

I have decided if this paint doesnt come out good I think I am going to use vinyls


----------



## theJesus (Nov 19, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> its coming along quite nicely "still" lol...what did ya think, it would turn into a disaster? ha
> 
> anyway there isn't much to see in the case part of things just a half-painted piece of metal...


lol, no, I meant "still" as in you're "still" working on it and thus it's "still" coming along quite nicely, because I think I already mentioned that it was coming along nicely earlier in the thread.  That, and I'm impatient for pics of the case   I don't care what it looks like, half-painted, no paint, full-paint, w/e, I like to look at cases!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 19, 2008)

ha I know what you were saying I was just giving you a hard time 

I will try to get a pic up sometime tomorrow


----------



## theJesus (Nov 19, 2008)

lol ok, just wanted to make sure I didn't offend you


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 19, 2008)

theJesus said:


> lol ok, just wanted to make sure I didn't offend you



course not, listed to the "every little thing is ganna be alright now" song and it describes this thread lol


----------



## theJesus (Nov 19, 2008)

lol I've never heard that song before I don't think


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 19, 2008)

Bob Marley right?


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 19, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Bob Marley right?



No woman no cry


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 19, 2008)

There we go. Can't say I'm Marley fan tbh.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 19, 2008)

man I dont like reggea that much but I love marley's stuff

I have the oddest music taste, I like a lot of different stuff, totally different stuff to


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 19, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> man I dont like reggea that much but I love marley's stuff
> 
> I have the oddest music taste, I like a lot of different stuff, totally different stuff to



dude im the same way...ill go from metal to techno to 80's to 40's and on top of all that im a violinist  so some classical in their too  ill go from metal next track is canon in d or something


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 19, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> man I dont like reggea that much but I love marley's stuff
> 
> I have the oddest music taste, I like a lot of different stuff, totally different stuff to





Solaris17 said:


> dude im the same way...ill go from metal to techno to 80's to 40's and on top of all that im a violinist  so some classical in their too  ill go from metal next track is canon in d or something



Wow talkiing bout wayyyy off-topic. Any new pics Skykast?


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 19, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> dude im the same way...ill go from metal to techno to 80's to 40's and on top of all that im a violinist  so some classical in their too  ill go from metal next track is canon in d or something



omg I play violin too lol, its weird tho cause I dont really like classical that much...



JrRacinFan said:


> Wow talkiing bout wayyyy off-topic. Any new pics Skykast?



no new picts yet I will post when I finish painting

and lol I don't really mind if we go off topic a little


----------



## _jM (Nov 20, 2008)

Sky it looks like your spending alot of time with your mod and it seems to be coming along just great. I cant wait to see the finished product! 
   May i ask what color of acrylic are you going to use on the window? If i may suggest using clear on the top and bottom and use a red piece for under the VIAO symbol. That way you get a good "red" glow from your lights and with the red under the VIAO it will stand out a bit more from the rest of the side panel,IMO. 

Other than that, keep up the work and lets see some more pics!

EDIT:Here is a little video from MNPCTech that will be very helpfull on your window mod...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpZoE-zj0-k

Here is the link to the site .. very useful for modders and such..  
http://www.mnpctech.com/​


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 20, 2008)

thanks for the link and the compliment

I am going with clear for everything and as I said before (you probably missed it) I am putting tracing paper between the acrylic and a thin piece of plastic behind the VAIO symbol to give it a glowing sense instead of a bright light

like this: (the following are the layers from the outside of the case in) 1- the case (VAIO symbol)...2 - very thin clear piece of plastic to protect the paper...3 - thin paper (tracing paper...4 - the clear acrylic...5 - the dual 4" red CCs


----------



## _jM (Nov 20, 2008)

Sounds like its gonna look killer bro. Cant wait!


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 22, 2008)

any pics yet, Sky?


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 22, 2008)

tzitzibp said:


> any pics yet, Sky?



soon I promise, the first try with paint didnt come out it wasnt smooth and it just wasnt what I wanted. I am sanding And doing it again. Sorry for making you wait.


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 22, 2008)

no worries.... hope it turns out as well as you want it, this time!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 23, 2008)

tzitzibp said:


> no worries.... hope it turns out as well as you want it, this time!



thanks I just have really high expectations for this project I want it to be the best it can be


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 23, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> thanks I just have really high expectations for this project I want it to be the best it can be



it is going to be sooooooooo awsome!!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 23, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> it is going to be sooooooooo awsome!!



thanks a lot man I got really discouraged when the damn paint didn't come out...all I'm trying to say is thanks for everyone's compliments and support, there really isn't anyone else for me to share this stuff with...thanks a lot


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 23, 2008)

Just keep trying and trying and trying, it's all casemodding is about.
Of course, trying with a good plan will help to speed up the trial and error process


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 23, 2008)

yeah thats my problem once i have a plan it always changes so there is no real point in one lol


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 23, 2008)

So true!

Ugh, I hope I have fixed my mini-ITX's instability issues with this latest BIOS flash btw.
When I reflashed my main rig at least I knew it wasn't going to randomly restart... Sweat sweat...

But it's running benchmarks now, wonder what it will do.


----------



## theJesus (Nov 24, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> thanks a lot man I got really discouraged when the damn paint didn't come out...all I'm trying to say is thanks for everyone's compliments and support, there really isn't anyone else for me to share this stuff with...thanks a lot


You wanna talk about discouraging?  My rotary tool broke not even half-way through modding my gf's case   Oh well, I don't think I'm even going to be using that case anymore, and I'm getting a real dremel for christmas, so maybe I'll finally post a worklog then 

Yeah, I know what you mean about not having people to share some of your interests with.  Maybe not with casemodding for me since a lot of my friends are into pcs as well, but with lots of other stuff (that I probably shouldn't mention ).

Back to the paint:  It was your first time, correct?  Well, that's the best way to learn, trial and error.  Good luck with the second go


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 26, 2008)

theJesus said:


> You wanna talk about discouraging?  My rotary tool broke not even half-way through modding my gf's case   Oh well, I don't think I'm even going to be using that case anymore, and I'm getting a real dremel for christmas, so maybe I'll finally post a worklog then
> 
> Yeah, I know what you mean about not having people to share some of your interests with.  Maybe not with casemodding for me since a lot of my friends are into pcs as well, but with lots of other stuff (that I probably shouldn't mention ).
> 
> Back to the paint:  It was your first time, correct?  Well, that's the best way to learn, trial and error.  Good luck with the second go



that sucks, I love my dremel so much wouldnt have been able to do this without it

ya it was but this one is coming along nicely, 3 coats of primer are done, going for 2 more, then like 6 layers of paint lol


----------



## m4gicfour (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow, you're really going all-out aren't you? Should be pretty sweet when its finished.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 26, 2008)

yeah well I figures I would go all out this time just for some fun


----------



## theJesus (Nov 26, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> that sucks, I love my dremel so much wouldnt have been able to do this without it
> 
> ya it was but this one is coming along nicely, 3 coats of primer are done, going for 2 more, then like 6 layers of paint lol


Nice, when can we have some more pics?


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 26, 2008)

id say friday ill probably get a few coats on tomorrow cause no school wohooo and thanksgiving day maybee one or two so im sayin you'll have pics by friday or saturday


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 26, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> id say friday ill probably get a few coats on tomorrow cause no school wohooo and thanksgiving day maybee one or two so im sayin you'll have pics by friday or saturday



now your just stringing me on you know what your only 60miles away ill come fu#$%ing find you if i dont get results


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## SkyKast (Nov 26, 2008)

sol I hope you were kidding man about the stringing along. Dude you know I wouldn't do that I just fuxed up the first paint job so I'm doing it again.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 26, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> sol I hope you were kidding man about the stringing along. Dude you know I wouldn't do that I just fuxed up the first paint job so I'm doing it again.



haha im just messing with you glad you taking your time and it feels good to be anticipating something i was simply in the mood to make hollow threats


----------



## theJesus (Nov 26, 2008)

Hollow threats are always fun   Looking forward to the pics 

And wow, I keep forgetting that Thanksgiving is so soon.  That means my gf's b-day is soon (5th) . . . f**k


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 26, 2008)

theJesus said:


> Hollow threats are always fun   Looking forward to the pics
> 
> And wow, I keep forgetting that Thanksgiving is so soon.  That means my gf's b-day is soon (5th) . . . f**k


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 26, 2008)

LMFAO!

@Sol
you kinda scared me there for a sec lol, I mean I know you wouldnt actually come here but I didnt want to lose a subscription of one of my favorite TPUers!

@jesus
I cant wait to eat that damn bird!


----------



## Binge (Nov 26, 2008)

lol, looks like you guys are having fun!  Happy Thanksgiving and good luck painting!


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 26, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> LMFAO!
> 
> @Sol
> you kinda scared me there for a sec lol, I mean I know you wouldnt actually come here but I didnt want to lose a subscription of one of my favorite TPUers!
> ...



I hope you meant a turkey and not theJesus' gf


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 26, 2008)

Binge said:


> lol, looks like you guys are having fun!  Happy Thanksgiving and good luck painting!



you too man, and I got the primer done today, the last coat is drying so this time I am going to sand it then put the finish coats on 



Thrackan said:


> I hope you meant a turkey and not theJesus' gf



haha nice one


----------



## theJesus (Nov 27, 2008)

Thrackan said:


> I hope you meant a turkey and not theJesus' gf


I hope so too, cuz I wouldn't want to have to kill SkyKast  (j/k)


SkyKast said:


> you too man, and I got the primer done today, the last coat is drying so this time I am going to sand it then put the finish coats on


Sweet, can't wait to see it


----------



## _jM (Nov 27, 2008)

Mannnn.. SKY, Im itch'n to see some more pictures bro.. when are you going to feed our curiosity?


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 27, 2008)

Friday or Saturday that's my guess sorry for the wait this is the most important part second to it powering up


----------



## theJesus (Nov 27, 2008)

It's ok, you've got Thanksgiving and Black Friday to be worried about


----------



## m4gicfour (Dec 9, 2008)

Updates dude?


----------



## mc-dexter (Dec 9, 2008)

yea... its been awhile now eek:


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 9, 2008)

/ needs curiosity fed


----------



## theJesus (Dec 9, 2008)

Moar Pix Nao!!


----------



## tzitzibp (Dec 15, 2008)

any updates?

if you are having problems with the build, maybe we can help!


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 15, 2008)

he hasnt been on in a few days maybe a=he took a trip or something.


----------



## tzitzibp (Dec 15, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> he hasnt been on in a few days maybe a=he took a trip or something.



I know.....hope he is just fine....


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 15, 2008)

Maybe he broke his comp while modding it...


----------



## theJesus (Dec 15, 2008)

The one in this worklog is for his gf.  I assume he has a separate pc.

Hopefully nothing happened to him . . .


----------



## _jM (Dec 18, 2008)

Anyone seen Sky yet? Im starting to wonder what happened with him, hope he is OK


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 18, 2008)

Let's hope they haven't broken up or anything. :/

I'm sure we'll hear from him soonish, could just be that they're both getting carried away with the festivities.


----------



## _jM (Dec 18, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Let's hope they haven't broken up or anything. :/
> 
> I'm sure we'll hear from him soonish, could just be that they're both getting carried away with the festivities.



It is that time of season. And yea, hope he and his girl are still together. Sometimes people get real edgy this time of year (i know my wife's been a real pain in the ass lately  )


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 18, 2008)

XD

My GF was really mean a few weeks ago, it's all good now though. Especially since we maybe moving.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 18, 2008)

200,000+ people are without juice uphere in the north east..mass got hit the hardest. thats probably what happened i hope he's allright...some arent getting power back till 09 I lost power for a little bit but people in mass are going to shelters and the like because national grid and unitil cant keep up with the storms and the damage already done


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 18, 2008)

^ jesus . . . I hope hes ok, him and his family like, would hate to hear bad news about him.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 18, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> ^ jesus . . . I hope hes ok, him and his family like, would hate to hear bad news about him.



me too and he lives in mass so im more tha  willing to bet thats whats going on....and the news isnt good mass isnt the place to be right now. Hope he's all right this storm systems need to stop and the winds so they can restore power...the president declared a state of emergency thats how bad it is..and as i said som places arent going to see a light bulb till early 2009


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 18, 2008)

I have his AIM and saw him online on Monday.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 18, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> I have his AIM and saw him online on Monday.



well i hope he's alright and it isnt just him sneaking on when the power is fluctuating or at a shelter someware running online w/ his laptop


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 18, 2008)

Id laugh if hes purposely keeping us all in suspense over this mod


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah I know. I heard about the power problems in Mass.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 18, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> Id laugh if hes purposely keeping us all in suspense over this mod



lol what a douche


----------



## theJesus (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow, I hope he's alright and he gets power back soon. :/


----------



## mc-dexter (Dec 23, 2008)

marshtric said:


> ok time to remove those rivets for the DVD drive



am i missing something?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 23, 2008)

mc-dexter said:


> am i missing something?



Yeah same here.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 23, 2008)

mc-dexter said:


> am i missing something?





JrRacinFan said:


> Yeah same here.



Not sure, but he posted in my thread, I was lost too.
Besides the bad weather, I hope Sky & all of TPU members have a great X-Mas.


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm guessing an Eliza-based spambot...


----------



## mc-dexter (Dec 23, 2008)

Thrackan said:


> I'm guessing an Eliza-based spambot...



 another lost wonderer.....


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 23, 2008)

mc-dexter said:


> another lost wonderer.....



At least I have a conspiracy theory


----------



## mc-dexter (Dec 23, 2008)

Thackan... originally was you on about the comment marshtric made? cause i didn't think you ... at first, lol.


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 24, 2008)

mc-dexter said:


> Thackan... originally was you on about the comment marshtric made? cause i didn't think you ... at first, lol.



Yup, but I sold him to the TPU cops


----------



## grunt_408 (Dec 28, 2008)

@Skycast we need an update mon got any recent pics to show us? 
Good work so far btw.


----------



## SkyKast (Dec 28, 2008)

Hey guys, I see you all have been talking and you are damn smart. We lost power her for over 2 weeks, the shit hit the fucking fan too. No power means no water no heat, means showering at school until I found a place to stay along with a few other friends who live out in the middle of fucking nowhere. We got power back a few days ago but a lot of the pipes in our house burst because the house got below freezing, its not a pretty sight in this neck o' the woods. It looks like someone droped a nuke.

  Sorry I wasn't on much I missed it I had limited internet access where I was staying and my lappy was at my house. And I didn't really feel the ambition to come on here but I am back hopefully for good lol. Also I wasn't home and I really had no time to work on this mod so I will just pick up where I left off but we had our pipes fixed yesterday (I think the insurance covered it thank god) We are celebrating Christmas tomorrow and pretending that it was Dec 25 haha so most things are back to normal and it feels good. 

  So! Glad to be back!


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 28, 2008)

Glad to hear your alive man, now get back to work on the mod!!!


----------



## SkyKast (Dec 28, 2008)

Craigleberry said:


> @Skycast we need an update mon got any recent pics to show us?
> Good work so far btw.



in my opinion thats fuckin weird that this thread hasnt had a post in 4 days and we posted within 5 minutes of eachother hahaha cool at the same time though



BrooksyX said:


> Glad to hear your alive man, now get back to work on the mod!!!



thanks


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 28, 2008)

Thank god you're alright, very happy to hear from you!


----------



## Binge (Dec 28, 2008)

Welcome back.  I haven't been able to talk to you on aim for a while.  Good to know you didn't ditch us


----------



## SkyKast (Dec 28, 2008)

Binge said:


> Welcome back.  I haven't been able to talk to you on aim for a while.  Good to know you didn't ditch us



never man


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 28, 2008)

finally jesus is back


----------



## Hayder_Master (Dec 28, 2008)

i want have work room like this one , woow great place for modding


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2008)

damn skykast welcome back bro!!!  where were you dude?  Didn't see you around for a while.


----------



## tzitzibp (Dec 28, 2008)

good to have you back Sky


----------



## _jM (Dec 28, 2008)

Welcome back Sky. All of us were wondering wtf happened. Sorry to hear about the bad storms and lost power, Im sure the pipes bursting just added an even bigger headache on top of the problems you encountered. Hope you get up and running just like normal soon, we missed ya bro!
And Merry Xmas to you and your family  Cant wait for some updates!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2008)

_jM said:


> Welcome back Sky. All of us were wondering wtf happened. Sorry to hear about the bad storms and lost power, Im sure the pipes bursting just added an even bigger headache on top of the problems you encountered. Hope you get up and running just like normal soon, we missed ya bro!
> And Merry Xmas to you and your family  Cant wait for some updates!



damn I didnt know about this, my bad I should have read up before asking.

Anyhow, Skykast, glad you're ok and everything good to have you back and like _JM said, happy belated holidays to you and your family dude


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 28, 2008)

Good to see you're back SkyKast, that's a nasty story dude...


----------



## silkstone (Dec 28, 2008)

Just picked up this thread - Seems like a great mod - Man i really need some tools.
Glad to hear everything was ok dude - 2 weeks without power? sounds like a trip to my friends house in the country - only with better weather lol.
Glad to hear everything worked out ok.

The Cable sleeves you used for you psu cables you could also use on your rounded IDE cables, no? Also you can buy pre-rounded red IDE cable for a couple of dollars nowadays too, might look slightly better


----------



## SkyKast (Dec 28, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> finally jesus is back



haha, i can see your glad 



hayder.master said:


> i want have work room like this one , wow great place for modding



yah it definately helps and thanks



_jM said:


> Welcome back Sky. All of us were wondering wtf happened. Sorry to hear about the bad storms and lost power, Im sure the pipes bursting just added an even bigger headache on top of the problems you encountered. Hope you get up and running just like normal soon, we missed ya bro!
> And Merry Xmas to you and your family  Cant wait for some updates!



thanks man, updates will be soon, today for sure not sure when today though, we celebrated xmas today and I got some cool stuff, i'll post in a bit though, but im lovin my USB refridge lol



silkstone said:


> Just picked up this thread - Seems like a great mod - Man i really need some tools.
> Glad to hear everything was ok dude - 2 weeks without power? sounds like a trip to my friends house in the country - only with better weather lol.
> Glad to hear everything worked out ok.



yah was pretty weird but we got used to it lol



silkstone said:


> The Cable sleeves you used for you psu cables you could also use on your rounded IDE cables, no? Also you can buy pre-rounded red IDE cable for a couple of dollars nowadays too, might look slightly better



i cand fit the sleve over the ends of the IDE cables thats why I just used electrician tape ha, and about the pre-rounded ones are you saying mine dont look good??!!


----------



## SkyKast (Dec 28, 2008)

anyways updates are sure to be today


----------



## silkstone (Dec 28, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> i cand fit the sleve over the ends of the IDE cables thats why I just used electrician tape ha, and about the pre-rounded ones are you saying mine dont look good??!!



Nah, your look fine. I used to do that myself. It's just they can look a little unpolished (doesn't usually show in photos), and if your doing the whole kaboodle it's worth getting everything.

There is no way they will fit?? even if you press the connector against the ribbon and roll the ribbon into a kinda tube/twist with the connector lying flat? so you are essentially slipping the sleeve sideways over the connector.

p.s. You get any better at cards and boardgames during the blackout?


----------



## tzitzibp (Dec 30, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> anyways updates are sure to be today



its tomorrow!!!

where are those pics?


----------



## SkyKast (Dec 31, 2008)

silkstone said:


> There is no way they will fit?? even if you press the connector against the ribbon and roll the ribbon into a kinda tube/twist with the connector lying flat? so you are essentially slipping the sleeve sideways over the connector.



now thats something I didnt think of 



silkstone said:


> p.s. You get any better at cards and boardgames during the blackout?



haha ya, monopoly mancala scrabble, ya' know the drill



tzitzibp said:


> its tomorrow!!!
> 
> where are those pics?



damnit im sorry im proving myself to be less and less reliable, ive just been buisy but they will be up within 5 mins


----------



## SkyKast (Dec 31, 2008)

alrighty finally got the paintjob to look how I want it to. the pictures really make it look like shit because its my crappy iPhone camera...sooo I will get better pics up eventually...in real life it came out beautifully


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 31, 2008)

Looks smooth and glossy, nice paint


----------



## SkyKast (Dec 31, 2008)

thanks i just need to throw some paint on the rest of the crap that goes inside, im not going to worry about it too much then ill put 'er together and see if it turns on


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 31, 2008)

Which obviously reminds me that I STILL need to continue my own modding work...


----------



## Binge (Dec 31, 2008)

Can't wait to see you spruce up the edges of that window with some channel   Looking sick so far Skycast!


----------



## SkyKast (Dec 31, 2008)

thanks, on and some good news , i recently upgraded my PSU and GPU on my main rig so my old parts are going in this thing...my 450W PSU i replacing the deathly old 200W and my GeForce 8600GT is replacing an ATI 1980 or something lol


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 31, 2008)

VERY VERY VERY nice.  You thought out that sony case very well


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 31, 2008)

wow, that does look good matey. Nice work on the spraying. 

It's hard spraying stuff where i live at the moment, -1c today :O

Keep up the good work though, and moar pictures!

@ DaMulta, i watched that film other day. Very funny, lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 31, 2008)

hey skykast, came out good bro, cheers


----------



## SkyKast (Dec 31, 2008)

MoonPig said:


> It's hard spraying stuff where i live at the moment, -1c today :O



i feel ya its usually 0F (-17.78c) to 30F (-1.11c) here but i paint in my basement its like 50F (10c) and then I bring it upstairs in the heat to dry


----------



## tzitzibp (Jan 1, 2009)

Thank you for those pics, Sky!

really top marks for the painting, it highlights the vaio logo perfectly!

it was surely worth the effort and time..... but all you succeeded is to get us anxious for more pics! lol

btw Happy 2009!!!


----------



## SkyKast (Jan 1, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> Thank you for those pics, Sky!
> 
> really top marks for the painting, it highlights the vaio logo perfectly!
> 
> ...



haha yah hopefully i'll show you it all together within a couple days

Happy new years to you too, and to everyone


----------



## silkstone (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice pain job - it's a pity that it's a complete cover and not just a side panal. If it were i side panal you could put a 4" neon in a mirrored box behind the viao logo to make it shine out extra bringht. You putting tracing paper behind it?
Have you though about using some mesh instead and spraying the mesh white, it would look a little more professional and wouldn't go off colour with time.


----------



## SkyKast (Jan 1, 2009)

silkstone said:


> Nice pain job - it's a pity that it's a complete cover and not just a side panal. If it were i side panal you could put a 4" neon in a mirrored box behind the viao logo to make it shine out extra bringht. You putting tracing paper behind it?
> Have you though about using some mesh instead and spraying the mesh white, it would look a little more professional and wouldn't go off colour with time.



if you actually read the thread, I am already planning to do that, i have the 4 inchers in my basement set to go


----------



## silkstone (Jan 2, 2009)

ok, i did actually read thru it, just forgot. They are not going to cause any stress when you try to put the cover on?
Are you using tracing paper behind the logo? I am to lazy to read thru the whole thread again


----------



## Cptnyr (Jan 2, 2009)

i just sat here for like 2 hours reading every post and this is awesome it inspired me to start my own computer mod


----------



## tzitzibp (Jan 2, 2009)

Cptnyr said:


> i just sat here for like 2 hours reading every post and this is awesome it inspired me to start my own computer mod



Ah... the true spirit of TPU!!! LOL


----------



## lilkiduno (Jan 3, 2009)

wow, nice to hear back from ya sky, i know it's kinda late looking at the posts b4 mine. but glad to knonw the storms just couldn't tear down the TPU family!


----------



## SkyKast (Jan 5, 2009)

silkstone said:


> ok, i did actually read thru it, just forgot. They are not going to cause any stress when you try to put the cover on?
> Are you using tracing paper behind the logo? I am to lazy to read thru the whole thread again



Yup to the tracing paper and a no to the stress. I can't figure out how it would cause stress.  



Cptnyr said:


> i just sat here for like 2 hours reading every post and this is awesome it inspired me to start my own computer mod



 thanks. I'm glad it inspired you. That's what happened to me.


----------



## EnergyFX (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey Sky, it is possible to sleeve and heatshrink your ribbon cables.  You already have each wire stripped and seperate.  Now all you need to do is take 3/8 sleeving and work it over the IDE plug onto the wiring.  It is a pain and take a lot of time and patience.  Basically you manipulate the plug to sit inline with the wires as best as possible while you work the sleeving on.  Then you work a couple of pieces of 3/4 inch heatshrink on.  Once everything is on then you can get the plug and wires straightened out, get the sleeving in final position, zip tie the ends, and heat the heatshrink.  Voila, done.  Looks so much better than electrical tape.

I believe the sleeving you used on the Power Supply is the right size.  The heatshrink can be found at any Ace Hardware/ Home Depot/ Radio Shack.


----------



## SkyKast (Jan 5, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> Hey Sky, it is possible to sleeve and heatshrink your ribbon cables.  You already have each wire stripped and seperate.  Now all you need to do is take 3/8 sleeving and work it over the IDE plug onto the wiring.  It is a pain and take a lot of time and patience.  Basically you manipulate the plug to sit inline with the wires as best as possible while you work the sleeving on.  Then you work a couple of pieces of 3/4 inch heatshrink on.  Once everything is on then you can get the plug and wires straightened out, get the sleeving in final position, zip tie the ends, and heat the heatshrink.  Voila, done.  Looks so much better than electrical tape.
> 
> I believe the sleeving you used on the Power Supply is the right size.  The heatshrink can be found at any Ace Hardware/ Home Depot/ Radio Shack.



Yah i attempted to get the sleeving on there but for some reason I never thought of turning the plug sideways, i have to try that for sure, I think I can fit the sleeving on but I dont think I will be able to get my 1/2" heatshrink over, if not I might just use electricians tape, because just as a sealer it doesnt look bad at all. But I definately agree that it would look better than it being wraped in electricians tape.


----------



## EnergyFX (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah, 3/4" heatshrink would be ideal, but you can get a decent end result with tape.  Just remember, cosmetically when it comes to electrical tape... less is more.


----------



## SkyKast (Jan 6, 2009)

thanks for the help bro

ill have some picts for you guys tomorrow


----------



## silkstone (Jan 7, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> Yup to the tracing paper and a no to the stress. I can't figure out how it would cause stress.



Well, if you want to to connect the lights before you slide the cover on, you'll need to make sure the wires are long enough, you should be able to connect them when it's only half slid on but it might be akward. Shouldn't cause any stress once they're in as i guess you're not going to be taking the cover off very often.
Also the box might get in the way of the actual sliding on of the cover, it needs to be a shallow box so you don't have to bend the cover every time you slide it on.

I'm not putting your mod down, it looks great. And the things above might not be an issue anyway, just trying to help out.


----------



## SkyKast (Jan 8, 2009)

silkstone said:


> Well, if you want to to connect the lights before you slide the cover on, you'll need to make sure the wires are long enough, you should be able to connect them when it's only half slid on but it might be akward. Shouldn't cause any stress once they're in as i guess you're not going to be taking the cover off very often.
> Also the box might get in the way of the actual sliding on of the cover, it needs to be a shallow box so you don't have to bend the cover every time you slide it on.
> 
> I'm not putting your mod down, it looks great. And the things above might not be an issue anyway, just trying to help out.



i see what your saying but I have some extension wire for it and im going to wire it so I can plug them in as close as possible to the cover, if that made any sense, if not just wait and se 

and you are right about the box being shallow,

I understand your not putting it down thanks for the help!


----------



## kenkickr (Jan 8, 2009)

That has to be the baddest VAIO I've ever seen, awesome job SkyKast!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 8, 2009)

Back and with pictures! Good to know you're all good SkyKast! The paint job is totally tits!

\m/


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 8, 2009)

just checking in.... any update, Sky?


----------



## silkstone (Feb 12, 2009)

Long time no update - This was looking like a really sweet mod Sky - Still doing it or have you moved on?


----------



## EnergyFX (Feb 15, 2009)

Hope he didn't get burnt out on it.  I know it happens though.


----------



## SkyKast (Feb 17, 2009)

well i kinda decided to take a break for a bit cause it was just being a bitch and the PSU doesnt fit so i pretty much have to do the whole thing over so it was just making me frustrated but ill get back into it sooner or later


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 17, 2009)

Well at least you're still alive and kickin'


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 17, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> well i kinda decided to take a break for a bit cause it was just being a bitch and the PSU doesnt fit so i pretty much have to do the whole thing over so it was just making me frustrated but ill get back into it sooner or later



I completely understand that one! Unlike you know I'll keep at it until I either get it, or break it and piss myself off completely! I'll then beat myself up for days. I'm such a douche sometimes.


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Feb 17, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> a drill bit bites the dust...
> stupid rivets are steel god dammit, y did i pick a sony they're shit is always high quality
> 
> any hints or tips on removing rivets?



Was that an HSS drill for steel?!


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 6, 2009)

Definately not.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 6, 2009)

Woot! Sky, any plans on continuing this mod?


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 6, 2009)

Hopefully, I kinda got burnt out on it because the shit didnt fit...but I hope to continue it starting next weekend maybee. You will see some updates on this thread.

P.S. - love your avvy dude


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 6, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> Hopefully, I kinda got burnt out on it because the shit didnt fit...but I hope to continue it starting next weekend maybee. You will see some updates on this thread.
> 
> P.S. - love your avvy dude



I might open the fridge too and get this project out soon. The weather is getting a little better.

Oh and SHOOP DA WHOOP!  Love it


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 6, 2009)

I was just checking up on this project, wanted to give some input.

Those cables you are doing are wrapped in electrical tape.  I really hate putting electrical tape inside a computer, I used to do it, stopped when I saw:

a) Leaves a sticky residue
b) Can unwind, get stuck in fans

I stared using zip ties, which are MUCH better.  Even better than that, they make a type of electrical tape that when you heat it, it shrinks.  (not heatshrink tubing)


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 6, 2009)

thanks for the tips, i just thought it looked better that zip ties, but its functionality before performance


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 13, 2009)

k well we have some more good news for this build...i know not many people are still monitoring this thread but this rig is inheriting the mobo and RAM of the rig in my "system specs" when I upgrade soon.

I will work on this a bit this weekend

Thanks if you are reading this


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm reading it  Good to hear you're not throwing it out of the window.


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 13, 2009)

thanks man!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 13, 2009)

I like your dremel kit! I want!!


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 13, 2009)

i do to  haha without it this project wouldnt be possible


----------



## lilkiduno (Mar 13, 2009)

well good to hear thats it's getting some upgrades! can't wait to see so more modding done to the case. KEEP IT UP!


----------



## lkiller123 (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice, I love how you turned a crappy case to an awesome case


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 1, 2009)

thanks, I hope to get this thread running again the next weekend that I'm not chillen with friends


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 1, 2009)

nice to see you back...with upgrades 

keep us updated.


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 1, 2009)

thanks man


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 1, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> thanks man



anytime!

btw chk my new project: StarCruiser


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 1, 2009)

alrighty ill head over there


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 2, 2009)

update, heres the situation

I ordered black mesh for the front and back...I cut the back mesh to fit the larger PSU...it turns out the larger PSU no longer fits in the case! and the smaller PSU that fits has its holes in different places so now I have to recut the holes and I will do that this weekend. 

idk y i posted this but I'm trying to get a few moresubscribers before I start this project back up this weekend lol


----------



## lilkiduno (Apr 2, 2009)

I am watching this thread more so then the government watching obama's appointees tax history


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 2, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> update, heres the situation
> 
> I ordered black mesh for the front and back...I cut the back mesh to fit the larger PSU...it turns out the larger PSU no longer fits in the case! and the smaller PSU that fits has its holes in different places so now I have to recut the holes and I will do that this weekend.



good luck with that... hope you dont have any more problems pushing u back!


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 2, 2009)

btw what mesh is this? is it steel or aluminium? round or hex hole mesh?


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 2, 2009)

round holed black anodized steel


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 2, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> round holed black anodized steel



acryan? almost sure about that!


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 2, 2009)

yes it is, why do ya ask?


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 2, 2009)

just wondering if there is any other company selling these...


----------



## SkyKast (Aug 27, 2009)

is there anyone who would like me to continue this mod?

its you guys, your support and friendship that kept me going on this fucker until the whole thing didnt work...my work space has become trashed and my parts scattered, but if i put my mind to it I think I can get this done

anyone willing to back me, if anyone is even still subscribed to this


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 27, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> is there anyone who would like me to continue this mod?
> 
> its you guys, your support and friendship that kept me going on this fucker until the whole thing didnt work...my work space has become trashed and my parts scattered, but if i put my mind to it I think I can get this done
> 
> anyone willing to back me, if anyone is even still subscribed to this



i have wated months for this to finihs i want to see it wicked bad best mod to OEM i have seen yet.


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 27, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> is there anyone who would like me to continue this mod?
> 
> its you guys, your support and friendship that kept me going on this fucker until the whole thing didnt work...my work space has become trashed and my parts scattered, but if i put my mind to it I think I can get this done
> 
> anyone willing to back me, if anyone is even still subscribed to this



ABSO-EFFIN-LUTELY

...just like I need to get my Aluminix done sometime this century:shadedshu


----------



## SkyKast (Aug 27, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> i have wated months for this to finihs i want to see it wicked bad best mod to OEM i have seen yet.



thanks so much Sol, that means a lot to me i needed to hear that from ya.  your the best man



Thrackan said:


> ABSO-EFFIN-LUTELY
> 
> ...just like I need to get my Aluminix done sometime this century:shadedshu



thanks man you guys are ganna get me back on this project


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 27, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> thanks so much Sol, that means a lot to me i needed to hear that from ya.  your the best man
> 
> 
> 
> thanks man you guys are ganna get me back on this project



wooohooooooo i was wicked looking forward to this now im like super excited!


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 27, 2009)

Do this... spend a couple of weeks trying to get some momentum going on this again and then decide if it's worth it or not.  Trust me, I was there not to long ago with my project.  After forcing myself to keep at it I am finally moving ahead with great results.

I didn't get into your project until it was about 15 pages deep.  I was so impressed with your work that I actually took the time to read every single post.  I want to see you get out of this slump.  I want to see you conquer these obstacles.  Most of all... I want to see you finish this and post it in the gallery!


----------



## SkyKast (Aug 27, 2009)

yo thanks a lot man, words of wisdom

idk about it being good enough for a gallery though :/


----------



## SkyKast (Aug 27, 2009)

well i need to get some sleep, im not ganna be home for most of tomorrow, headin down to RI but with get cleaning straight away on friday


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 27, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> well i need to get some sleep, im not ganna be home for most of tomorrow, headin down to RI but with get cleaning straight away on friday



Looking forward to seeing some more of your work here, hopefully soon


----------



## klva80 (Aug 27, 2009)

upadted pics please


----------



## lilkiduno (Aug 27, 2009)

dude im SO ready to see some more work on that VIVO of yours! Can't wait to see some progree Sky


----------



## SkyKast (Aug 29, 2009)

well there might be a slight delay cause since I'm cleaning  out the basement and I know damn well it wont stay clean for long, I am replacing the carpet wich is burnt and full of mildew from the flood and finally putting up new wallsfrom when the piped burst last winter, since my dad cant finish the house he built I'm ganna have to do it but the good news is I am going to have an even better workshop!

here is what this basement looked like before I cleaned tonight:


















and here are a few after shots, I'm getting somewhere!!

haha I dont know why I'm posting this but whatever, I guess  it just feels good to tell someone something


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 29, 2009)

And here I was, thinking I had exceptional amounts of stuff piled around


----------



## SkyKast (Aug 29, 2009)

haah makes you feel good about your messyness doesnt it lol


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 29, 2009)

LMAO


Cmon man! No updates?!


----------



## SkyKast (Aug 29, 2009)

nah not until I get my shop back up and running


----------



## SkyKast (Aug 29, 2009)

it will be just a few days


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 29, 2009)

Cut down on your double post. How far are you along in this again tho?


----------



## SkyKast (Aug 29, 2009)

well i finally got the case painted and I would have been basically done if the new PSU fit, but it doesnt so therefore the holes I cut for it in the meshx dont work so i have to do one of two things, one being re-order the meshx and recut the holes or get a new CD drive that isnt so frikkin huge so the PSU fits


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 29, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> well i finally got the case painted and I would have been basically done if the new PSU fit, but it doesnt so therefore the holes I cut for it in the meshx dont work so i have to do one of two things, one being re-order the meshx and recut the holes or get a new CD drive that isnt so frikkin huge so the PSU fits



.... or mkae your cd-drive external with an enclosure ....


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 29, 2009)

Get a slimline optical!


----------



## SkyKast (Aug 29, 2009)

I could do external but i want it all in there is possible

i dont want to get a slimline cause I already have a hole cut for a norml sized one

is it just me or does newegg only have one internal cd drive for sale??

and this one is the cheapest one I could find!! http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...&ref=06&loc=01&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=9401989


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 29, 2009)

Hell for that price you could go newegg and get a blu ray reader!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106325


----------



## SkyKast (Aug 29, 2009)

lol your right i would actually save money haha but there is one problem it doesnt have the depth of the drive in the specs


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 9, 2009)

dont loose hope on me again guys! just a couple more weeks to get the basement done before I can set up shop again but in the meantime I am going to order the new disk drive so it all fits and I dont have to re-cut the mesh!!


----------



## tzitzibp (Sep 9, 2009)

Glad to see you put your mind to it man! glad to see this thread revived!

Now go set that basement up! NOW!


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 9, 2009)

yeah I just have to finish cleaning all the shit out then pull up the disgusting carpet, put in a new one then put some plywood (T1-11) up on the walls and ceiling...hahah im no carpenter but anything is better then this


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 9, 2009)

awsome job dude haha i might just be as impressed with a livable basement than the pc


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 9, 2009)

haha true that but I think this PC will be an awesome one for my new livable basement area


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 17, 2009)

I found a DVD drive that will FIT!@!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wohoooooooo

lol you have no clue how many of my friends I made look in their spare parts drawers for a drive shallower then 7 + 3/4 lol but I am going for this one cause its the first one I found that isnt a slimline also because its a good drive for cheap...its a 24x Double Layer DVD/RW so thats good for $40 shipped

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827140042


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 17, 2009)

w00tz!


----------



## tzitzibp (Sep 18, 2009)

hey Sky, how is it going?


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 18, 2009)

hey its goin good  im just cleaning out my basement and redoing it and I am going to set up a sick shop down there, because I love modding so this definately isnt going to be my last one


----------



## tzitzibp (Sep 18, 2009)

I also need to clear out my basement.... so much stuff to give away / sell....
No time for cleaning nor modding atm, though!

hope u get the work done soon, so u can start modding!


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 18, 2009)

yeah im thinking like a nother 2-3 weeks cause its hard to go down and spend time working on it with 4-5hrs of HW a night


----------



## SkyKast (Aug 13, 2011)

wowww memories..this was a good time..wish i finished this shit, heading off to college in a couple weeks so thats probably the end of it


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice Necro.


----------

